# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Έλλη [Σχοινούσα, Πάρος Εξπρές, Ιπποκράτης - Εlli, Schinousa, Paros Express]

## Apostolos

Ενα πλοίο μία ιστορία! Το πρώτο Ελληνικό κλειστό φέρυ! Με βάθος ιστορίας που θα χρειαστούν δεκάδες σελίδες στο φόρουμ για να τις πούμε. Αυτό φυσικά δέν μας πειράζει και εδώ λοιπόν θα πούμε την ιστορία αυτού του καραβιού! Σαν νεός θα αρκεστώ στο να σας παραθέσω τα στοιχεία του και μερικες φώτο!
Κατασκευή: 1967 Μεσσήνης & Καμίτσσης - Γαλάτης Πειραιάς
Μ/Π/Β: 76,91 / 11,5 / 4,5
Γκρός/Νεκρο Βάρος: 1324 / 361
Νηολόγιο/ΔΔΣ: Πειραιώς 2629 / SZWA
ΙΜΟ: 6813409
Μηχανές: Deutz 2Χ2000 bhp
Ταχύτητα: 18 κόμβοι

Το πλοίο το θυμάμαι αρχικά ανάμεσα απο τα "θηρία" της εποχής να μοιάζει σαν βαρκούλα ανάμεσα τους! Αργότερα σας Ιπποκράτης μετασκευασμένο ώς πλωτό νοσοκομειο να σκουριάζει για χρόνια στα 200αρια του Πειραιά δίπλα απο το Νήσος Χίος και το Λα Πάλμα. Επίσεις θυμάμαι ότι το σώσανε την τελευταά στιγμή απο το να μπατάρει μέσα στο λιμάνι κάποια ομάδα δυτών, το πήγανε για δεξαμενή και επέστρεψε στην θέση του. Τελευταία το παραχώρησαν με όλο τον εξοπλισμό του στο "Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού" όπου τελικά πηγε για σκράπ πριν μερικά χρόνια....

Εδώ ώς Πάρος Εξπρές της Καταπολιανής ΑΝΕ (φώτο Π.Λελέκης 22/3/91)
Picture 017.jpg

Και εδώ ώς Ελλη (φώτο απο το αρχείο του Γεωργίου Χαλκου)
PAROS.jpg

----------


## helatros68

καλημερα,

και εδω σαν Σχοινουσα στον Πειραια (δεκαετια 80).
SHINOUSSA.jpg

----------


## DAFEL

EYGE EISAI SPESIAL

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω, ότι είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί να απολαμβάνουμε τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες του Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη και όλων των υπόλοιπων φίλων καραβολατρών. Τους ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου όλους και ιδιαίτερα τον Απόστολο για όλα όσα κάνει.
Εδώ το "Ιπποκράτης" παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και δίπλα του το "La Palma", ίσως το τελευταίο απομεινάρι των πλοίων που πέρασαν από την πλοιοκτησία του Κωνσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη.

La Palma and Ippokratis.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και απ' οτι βλέπω είναι μετά την διάσωση του και το δεξαμενισμο που φαίνονται το κοκκινο σπρέι στο λευκο σκαρι

----------


## Leo

Μια άλλη ιστορία για μένα! κάθε μεσημέρι γύρω στις 14.00 περνούσε για τη Παροναξία, την μία μέρα προς και την επόμενη από. Κάπου κοντά στη Σύρο (αμέσως μετά το ασπρονήσι) συναντιόταν με το Κυκλάδες ή το Λήμνος και χαιρετιόντουσαν.... Αυτό καθεαυτό το γεγονός για ένα μικρό (τότε) καραβολάτρη ήταν η αιτία του κακού :Razz: , ώστε να είστε υποχρωμένοι να με διαβάζετε τώρα. Σε μια τέτοια φάση λοιπόν και αφού είχα κατασταλάξει, ανακοίνωσα στην οικογένεια ότι θα έβαζα κι εγώ πλώρη για την θάλασσα!!! :Very Happy:  Μακάρι να είχα τότε μια φωτοργαφική μηχανή να βλέπατε αυτό που σας λέω.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και εγώ σε όσα αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Leo την εικόνα της πλώρης του "Αιγαίον" και του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", καθώς και την άφιξη των πλοίων στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου, όπου τα παιδιά μόλις έβλεπαν να στριβει το καράβι από τον κάβο φώναζαν όλα μαζί τη γνωστή κραυγή "το καράβι.......".  Είναι εικόνες που δεν θα ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.
Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό "Αργώ" και τραβήχτηκε κατά την τελετή των εγκαινίων του "Έλλη". Για όσους, λοιπόν, δεν την έχουν δει τονίζω ότι προέρχεται από το περιοδικό "Αργώ".

'Ελλη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Αργότερα σας Ιπποκράτης μετασκευασμένο ώς πλωτό νοσοκομειο να σκουριάζει για χρόνια στα 200αρια του Πειραιά δίπλα απο το Νήσος Χίος και το Λα Πάλμα. Επίσεις θυμάμαι ότι το σώσανε την τελευταά στιγμή απο το να μπατάρει μέσα στο λιμάνι κάποια ομάδα δυτών, το πήγανε για δεξαμενή και επέστρεψε στην θέση του. Τελευταία το παραχώρησαν με όλο τον εξοπλισμό του στο "Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού" όπου τελικά πηγε για σκράπ πριν μερικά χρόνια....


Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον δημοσίευμα από *ΤΑ ΝΕΑ* (11ος 2002) σχετικό με την ιστορία του πλοίου, και πιό ειδικά με όσα ενδιαφέροντα γράφει στο πιο πάνω μήνυμα του ο *Απόστολος*.




> *Ο «Ιπποκράτης» ναυάγησε παίρνοντας μαζί του και... εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια! Το πλοίο που προοριζόταν για πλωτό ιατρικό κέντρο παραμένει παροπλισμένο στον μόλο της Δραπετσώνας περιμένοντας - αυτή τη φορά - μια... καλή χορηγία για να επισκευαστεί!*
> 
>  Στη Δραπετσώνα. Ο «Ιπποκράτης» δεμένος στον μόλο της Δραπετσώνας περιμένει μια χορηγία για να επισκευαστεί, αν και ξεκίνησε με πολλά όνειρα και ξοδεύτηκαν εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια για να γίνει πλωτό νοσοκομείο... 
> 
> Τον Οκτώβριο του 2001 παραχωρήθηκε, ύστερα από πολλές περιπέτειες, με υπουργική απόφαση, στο «Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού». Όμως, μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουν βρεθεί τα χρήματα, αφού ο σύλλογος δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ξοδέψει τα απαιτούμενα για τις επισκευές ποσά, προκειμένου στις καμπίνες του να λειτουργήσουν τα προαναγγελθέντα εδώ και χρόνια ιατρεία... 
> ¶λλωστε, ο πρόεδρος του συλλόγου, κ. Κώστας Γιαννόπουλος, το ξεκαθάρισε από την πρώτη στιγμή που παρέλαβε το πλοίο. «Ό,τι γίνει θα γίνει με τη συμμετοχή εθελοντών και χορηγών και όχι από τα χρήματα του ταμείου που προορίζονται για τις ανάγκες των παιδιών». 
> 
> *Κόλλησε η επισκευή* 
> Ο ίδιος δηλώνει αισιόδοξος ότι «το πλοίο θα μπορέσει τελικά να λειτουργήσει σαν πλωτό ιατρικό κέντρο και ξενοδοχείο, για τη φιλοξενία παιδιών και γονέων από όλη την Ελλάδα». Όπως λέει, «για το σκοπό αυτό είχαν έρθει σε συμφωνία με την προηγούμενη διοίκηση των Ναυπηγείων του Σκαραμαγκά, προκειμένου να γίνουν όλες οι επισκευές που απαιτούνται. Όμως, με την αλλαγή φρουράς και την ανάληψη της διοίκησης από γερμανικό όμιλο, η όλη υπόθεση δεν έχει προχωρήσει». 
> ...

----------


## Haddock

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους και όλες που ταξίδεψαν και αγαπήσανε το Έλλη.

Φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Πάρου. 

Πηγή

elli.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

Βρε παλληκαρια τι θα γινη μαζι σας ?
Καθε πρωι θα με φτιαχνετε με φωτογραφιες που μιλουν και λενε την ιστορια της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας. Χθες ΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και σημερα ΕΛΛΗ. Πραγματικα ενα πλοιο που κουβαλα ιστορια τουλαχιστο για τις γραμμες των Ανατολικων Κυκλαδων.
Το πρωτο φερρυ για φορτηγα που ηρθε στη Παροναξια και εφερε την αναγεννηση στις μεταφορες τουλαχιστο του νησιου μου που γνωριζω απο κοντα. Τα 5-6 μικρα και ....προπολεμικα φορτηγα μεσα σ ενα χρονο διπλασιαστηκαν και ηταν ολοκαινουργια. Γι αυτο το λογο θαλεγα αγαπηθηκε και παραφορα απο τους νησιωτες.Ετσι στη κοντρα που υπηρχε με το ταχυτερο του κατα πολυ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Νομικου νικητης εβγενε παντα το ΕΛΛΗ. Προτιμουσε ο επιβατης να παη και δυο ωρες αργοτερα στο Πειραια προκειμενου να υποστιριξη τη νεα προσπαθεια γιατι εβλεπε οτι αυτου του ειδους τα φερρυ θα ηταν το μελλον και η αναπτυξη των νησιων μας.
Βεβαια στην ολη κατασταση συμαντικο ρολο επαιξε και ο ανθρωπινος παραγων τοσο της εταιρειας ΦΡΑΓΚΟΥΔΑΚΗ που εκανε το τολμημα για την εποχη αλλα και του πληρωματος. Δεν ξερω αν θυμαται κανενας τον Καπεταν Δημητρη Δημοπουλο που ειχε αγαπηθη οσοι λιγοι καπεταναιοι ,
τους αμοργιανους υπαρχο Νικο Βασαλο και τον ασυρματιστη Δημητρη Εξαρχοπουλο,τον αρχικαμαρωτο Μαρινακη και πολλους αλλους . 
Ειχαν ταυτιστη με τους ντοπιους τοσο που η σχεση ηταν πια φιλικη και οχι μονο επαγγελματικη.
Ηταν η παλια καλη εποχη της ακτοπλοιας που νομιζω οτι πια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με τη σημερινη τουλαχιστο σε ανθρωπινο παραγοντα.
Αυτα προς το παρων.Αν χρειασθει θα επανελθω για το Ελλη μας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Ενα πλοίο μία ιστορία! Το πρώτο Ελληνικό κλειστό φέρυ! 
> Κατασκευή: 1967 Μεσσήνης & Καμίτσσης - Γαλάτης Πειραιάς


 
Απλα μια μικρη αλλα σημαντικη διορθωση.Το πρωτο Ελληνικο κλειστο ΕΓ/ΟΓ ηταν το αγαπημενο μας και ιστορικο Κεφαλληνια,που ειχε παραπλησιες ναυπηγικες γραμμες με το Ελλη. :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  φώτο  στην  Ηγουμενίτσα,  τότε  που  πήγαινε  Brindisi.


ELLI (2).jpg

----------


## Haddock

Φίλε Νάξος,
Να 'σαι καλά για το ιστορικό της Έλλης. Οποιαδήποτε, ιστορία και πληροφορίες για το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες. Έχω παιδικές αναμνήσεις από το Έλλη όταν το ταξίδεψα προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70. Κάθε πρόσθετο λιθαράκι που μπαίνει στις μνήμες μας, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.
Παραθέτω άλλη μια φωτογραφία που γεμίζει αναμνήσεις για όσους και όσες έζησαν την Έλλη του Φραγκουδάκη.

Elli in Kasos, 1983.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφίας

----------


## Leo

Φίλε NAXOS θυμάσαι να μου πείς ο καπετάν Δημήτρης Δημόπουλος έκανε σε αλλό πλοίο μετά το ΕΛΛΗ και σε ποιό?

----------


## NAXOS

Φιλε  LEO νομιζω οτι ειχε κανει σε πλοιο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας μαλλον στο ΝΑΞΟΣ..
Ηταν πολυ  αγαπητος στους νησιωτες που τον αποκαλουσαν καπεταν Μητσο. 
Ειχε φτιαξει και ενα μικρο ξενοδοχειο στη ΠΑΡΟ που το δουλευε η γυναικα του με τη κορη του οσο εκεινος καπετανευε. Εφυγε απο τη ζωη σχετικα νεος  απο την ανιατο.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ ΝAXOS! Η ερώτηση μου είχε σκοπό να σιγουρευτώ ότι θυμάμαι καλά και ότι αυτός που έιχα στο μυαλό μου έιναι ο ίδιος που ήταν αργότερα στο Νάξος. Στό ΄Ελλη τον θυμάμαι γιατί τον έβλεπα στην γέφυρα τα μεσημέρια που σχολούσα από το γυμνάσιο περιμένοντας το λεωφορείο για το χωριό. Στο Νάξος όμως τον θυμάμαι στην γέφυρα από τα εκπαιδευτικά που πηγαίναμε με την σχολή.

----------


## Haddock

Το αγαπημένο ποστάλι των Κυκλαδιτών. Ποιος είπε για υπεράριθμους;  :Wink: 

elli4_b.jpg

elli_b.jpg
Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου, μια φορα στην Ιο.....

----------


## Haddock

Συντοπίτη, η φωτογραφία σου μου θύμισε ταξίδι τη δεκαετία του 90 με το Πάρος Εξπρές από Πάρο για Δονούσα. Φύγαμε 11 το πρωί και φτάσαμε στον Σταυρό στις 7 το απόγευμα! Η "κόρη του Φραγκουδάκη" μας πρόσφερε ενδοκυκλαδικές συγκινήσεις στην πορεία για Δονούσα. Η κρουαζιέρα με το Έλλη μας ταξίδεψε από Πάρο-Νάξο-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινουσα-Κουφονήσι-Καταπολα-Αιγιαλη-Δονούσα! Πως να λησμονήσεις 8 ώρες, καραβολατρικής ηδονής...

Φυσικά, σε όλο το ταξίδι ήμασταν αραχτοί πάνω στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη και αφήναμε το μπότζι να μας νανουρίζει. Το ταξίδι ήταν απόλαυση με το νωχελικό πέρασμα του ιστορικού ποσταλιού από τα Φώκλαντς... Εποχες που φαίνονται μακρινές, κι όμως ήταν δεν ήταν σχεδόν πριν 10 χρόνια...

----------


## Leo

Ποτέ δεν είχα δεί το Έλλη σ' αυτά τα χρώμτα...

----------


## parianos

φιλε paroskayak, οταν ημουν μικρος τοτε πηγαινα δημοτικο και σχολασα στις 13:00 το μεσημερι μαζι με την μητερα μου αμεσως πηγαιναμε Πειραια και πηραμε το πλοιο Σχοινουσα και φευγαμε στις 14:00 η ωρα απο Πειραια και μεσω Συρου φτασαμε Παρο τι ωρα ξερεις...στις 22:00 το βραδυ, φυσικα ητανε πολλες ωρες τοτε 8 ωρες ταξιδιου, δεν θα το ξεχασω ποτε....

----------


## Νάξος

Για να έπαιρνες το Σχοινούσσα στο δρομολόγιο των 14:00 μιλάμε για εποχές τέλη δεκαετίας '80 (1988, 1989). Και για να ήσουν τότε παιδί του Δημοτικού προφανώς γεννήθηκες τέλη δεκαετίας του '70! Είσαι και 'συ από τους τυχερούς που ζήσανε τα ωραία εκείνα χρόνια, τα ωραιότερα κατ' εμέ από ακτοπλοϊκή άποψη. Δεν το ταξίδεψα το καραβάκι παριανέ και μου έμεινε η επιθυμία. Το είχα χαζέψει όμως πολλές φορές από μπαλκόνια, καταστρώματα άλλων πλοίων και ντόκους και σαν Έλλη και σαν Σχοινούσα και σαν Πάρος Εξπρές και δυστυχώς σαν Ιπποκράτη στα τελευταία του.

Απόψε έδωσες ρέστα με τις φωτογραφίες σου φίλε. Να 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Haddock

Ο πολλάκις βραβευμένος για Όσκαρ φωτογραφίας, Roi, *άνοιξε θέμα* για τα βαπόρια της Σίφνου. Έτσι μου ανοίγει την όρεξη να καταθέσω το δικό μου φόρο τιμής στο πλοίο που ανέδειξε τις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες. Αν το Νάξος ήταν το βαπόρι που αγάπησα, το Γεώργιος Εξπρές με μύησε στην καραβολατρεία, τότε το Έλλη ήταν το πλοίο που μαγεύτηκα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70. (Leo τα ίδια με σένα)

Τα πρώτα αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά είχαν αυξήσει τις μεταφορικές ανάγκες των νησιωτών. Το Έλλη ήρθε να καλύψει αυτό το κενό και να αφήσει εποχή. Ήταν ένα πλοίο σχεδιασμένο να ξεκινήσει μια νέα γέφυρα επικοινωνίας για τα Ανατολικά Κυκλαδονήσια. Τότε, οι Έλληνες ναυπηγοί έβαζαν μια διαφορετική πινελιά στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση των πλοίων. Μπορεί να τα θεωρούμε ξεπερασμένα σχεδιαστικά και μη συγκρίσιμα με τα υπόλοιπα Ευρωπαϊκά σκαριά, παρ' όλα αυτά, πλοία σαν το Έλλη γοήτευσαν πολλούς νησιώτες και καραβολάτρες. Μπορεί να μη θυμάμαι πολλές λεπτομέρειες από την αρχική του εμφάνιση, πιτσιρικάς γαρ, ήταν το πρώτο βαπόρι που ταξίδεψα από την Πάρο για τον Πειραιά. Ευτύχισα να γευτώ την χαρά του ταξιδιού μαζί της και να γεμίσει το αχόρταγο μάτι του καραβολάτρη που όλοι κουβαλάμε μέσα μας.

Κλασικό σκαρί με λυγερές γραμμές και αισθητικά καινοτόμο για την εποχή που ναυπηγήθηκε. Ένα πλοίο που ναυπηγικά ήταν γεμάτο καμπύλες που δεν χόρταινε το μάτι ενός καραβολάτρη. Οι ανοιχτές και ημικυκλικές καταλήξεις των υπερκατασκευών έδιναν μια ελκυστική γοητεία στο αγαπημένο ποστάλι. Το ταξίδεψα ως Έλλη τέλη του 70 και έμεινα με την γλυκιά ανάμνηση για ένα ποθητό ταξίδι στο μέλλον. Το ποθητό ταξίδι πήρε σάρκα και οστά όταν το ταξιδέψαμε ως Σχοινούσα στο δρομολόγιο των 14:00. Φυσικά, το τιμήσαμε ως βετεράνο της γραμμής, όταν πλεύσαμε προς Αμοργό ως Πάρος Εξπρές.

Τα αρχικά σχέδια, του ναυπηγού Χρ. Μεσσήνη, έδιναν στο σκάφος μέγιστη ταχύτητα 20νμ και υπηρεσιακή 19. Όπως αναφέρουν τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά, οι μηχανές τοποθετήθηκαν υπό την εποπτεία των κ.κ. Ν. Καμίτση, Μ. Παπασωτηρίου και Ι. Παναγιώτου. Το προωστικό σύστημα ήταν πρωτοποριακό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα (Simplex). Δεν έχω συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία, και να με διορθώσετε, αλλά νομίζω ότι η τρόπιδα τέθηκε στις αρχές του 1966 στα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος (Καμίτσης-Γαλάτης).

Αυτό που θυμάμαι σαν μικρός θαλασσινός, ήταν οι ανοιχτοί αλουέδες και η φιλόξενη γέφυρα. Σημαντικές εμπειρίες για την εποχή εκείνη για ένα πιτσιρίκι. Είχαμε την τύχη να γνωρίζουμε οικογενειακά, την αείμνηστη Αγγελική Φραγκουδάκη, και ταξιδεύαμε συνήθως στο σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης. Το ξενοδοχειακό του πλοίου ήταν μινιμαλιστικό και το ντεκόρ με Δανέζικο στυλ. Κι όμως, οι νησιώτες το αγκάλιασαν σαν το σπίτι τους αφού ήταν υπερπολυτελές για την εποχή του. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η τουριστική θέση δεν απείχε πολύ σχεδιαστικά στον ξενοδοχειακό από την πρώτη.

Οι ανοικτές περατζάδες και στα δύο ντεκ έδιναν μια αίσθηση ελευθερίας, όμοια της, δεν συναντούμε στα σημερινά ποστάλια. Η περατζάδα κάτω από το ντεκ της πρώτης θέσης οδηγούσε στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη. Το βαπόρι ήταν μικρό για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, (μέγιστο πλάτος 12μ ) κι όμως, όταν το υποδέχτηκαν οι Κυκλαδίτες το 1967 φάνταζε ως υπερωκεάνιο. Το καμάρι του Γεωργίου Φραγκουδάκη είχε ένα sundeck που θα έκανε τα σημερινά νεότευκτα να κοκκινίσουν από ντροπή. Το πρυμνιό ντεκ ήταν επίσης ανοιχτό χωρίς σκέπαστρα που όταν δεν είχε χοντρή θάλασσα, ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση. Αν και το πρόλαβα με τις νεότερες τσιμινιέρες, προτιμούσα τη σχεδίαση των κυλινδρικών φουγάρων (αρχική μορφή).

Τι ήταν αυτό που με μάγεψε με το Έλλη; Το χαμηλό ύψος των περατζάδων από την ίσαλο! Σου έδιναν την αίσθηση ότι θα αγγίξεις το κύμα. Μια αίσθηση που εδραιώθηκε στην μνήμη μου κι ας έχουν περάσει κοντά 30 χρόνια...

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες στους Leo, esperos, Roi Baudouin, Naxos, Νάξος και στους απανταχού νησιώτες και θαλασσο-ταξιδευτές.

Copyright Φωτογραφιών:Flickr και Ναυτικά Χρονικά

Η Έλλη στη Νάξο με το σινιάλο της ΕΑ, καλοκαίρι 1989.

elli_sti_Naxo.jpg

Η καθέλκυση της Έλλης

Elli_Kathelkisi.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Νικόλα ό,τι και να πούμε λίγο θα είναι... Αν μπορούσα να διακρίνω κάποια βαπόρια τα οποία έκαναν πραγματική επανάσταση στην γραμμή των Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων, αυτά είναι τρία: το Έλλη, το Νάξος και ο Ποσειδώνας. Το Έλλη ουσιαστικά εγκαινίασε μία νέα εποχή: την εποχή των κλειστών επιβατηγών/οχηματαγωγών όταν τα περισσότερα τότε πλοία είχαν φυσιογνωμία και ρόλο μεταλλικού καϊκιού. Μελετώντας τα δεδομένα της εποχής η μετάβαση στη νέα εποχή που άνοιξε το Έλλη ήτανε άλμα. Το Νάξος έφερε μιαν άλλη επανάσταση. Του βαποριού που συνδυάζει πολυτέλεια για όλους τους επιβάτες (και όχι μόνο για τους επιβάτες της α' θέσης), ασύλληπτο σχεδιασμό και -επιτέλους- τη δυνατότητα να ταξιδεύει κόσμος με πραγματικά ζόρικο καιρό. Παράλληλα κράτησε τις αρχές που πρέπει να διέπουν ένα σωστό παραδοσιακό σκαρί (ανοιχτά και κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα, ελεύθερες περαντζάδες, αεράτες πλώρες, καμπύλες, κλπ) συνδυάζοντάς τις με αισθητική από άλλο πλανήτη. Του έλειπε όμως η ταχύτητα. Αυτό το κενό το κάλυψε ο Ποσειδώνας που υπήρξε το πρώτο βαπόρι στην Παροναξία που έπιανε Νάξο σε 5-5 &#189;. Βαπόρια όπως το Γεώργιος και ο Απόλλωνας κάνανε την διαφορά αλλά όχι -για μένα- την επανάσταση. Το ίδιο ισχύει για τα τεράστια ονόματα Δήλος και Εξπρές Ολύμπια.

Όπως σχεδόν κάθε ελληνικό σκαρί έτσι και το Έλλη και το Νάξος (αλλά και το Πάρος και αρκετά άλλα...) προδόθηκαν από τις μηχανές τους. Το Έλλη ήταν σχεδιασμένο για 20 μίλια αλλά μετά βίας έπιανε τα 14, το δεύτερο για 22 όταν η υπηρεσιακή του ταχύτητα έπαιζε στους 17-17,5 κόμβους. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του φίλου πάροσκαγιάκ διακρίνεται το Αλέκος, πρώην Άτλας ΙΙ και μετέπειτα Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος.

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες σου, τις αναμνήσεις σου και την γνώση που μεταφέρεις σε όλους εμάς εδώ μέσω από μία γνήσια καραβολατρική και αισθαντική οπτική γωνία.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρυμνοδετημένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου, το 1989 νομίζω, λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του ως ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ .

paros expr.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δύο χρόνια πριν από τη φωτογραφία του φίλου Ellinis, το "Έλλη" ταξίδευε ως "Σχοινούσα" για την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα  έκανε ένα εκπληκτικό δρομολόγιο από τον Πειραιά για τη Ρόδο μέσω αμέτρητου αριθμού λιμανιών. Στην επιστροφή περνούσε από τη Σίφνο και πήγαινε κατευθείαν Πειραιά. 
Αυτό για του σιφνιούς αποτελεί πραγματική ψύχωση, διότι μέσω Σερίφου και Κύθνου χάνεται πολύς χρόνος.
Το ωραίο, βέβαια, είναι ότι το "Σχοινούσα" πήγαινε κατευθείαν Πειραιά στον ίδιο χρόνο που το "Κίμωλος" τότε πήγαινε Πειραιά μέσω Σερίφου και Κύθνου. Και το δεύτερο, και φυσικά ωραιότερο, είναι ότι συνήθως έφθανε στη Σίφνο με καθυστέρηση έπειτα από τόσα λιμάνια. Εμείς, πάντως, είχαμε ταξιδέψει σε αυτό το απευθείας δρομολόγιο.

Και μια εύκολη ερώτηση: Ποιο άλλο πλοίο έκανε το ίδιο δρομολόγιο αυτήν την εποχή με το Σχοινούσα" από Πειραιά για Ρόδο;
Το αναφέρω γιατί το έχουμε αρκετά ξεχάσει.

----------


## Haddock

Αν είναι αυτό που φαντάζομαι, τότε όντως το έχουμε ξεχάσει. Κι έχω αρκετές ιστορίες από αυτό το βαπόρι. Αθάνατη Ακτοπλοΐα των 80ς... :mrgreen:

Να μην το παίζω μονότερμα, ας πάρουν τη σκυτάλη και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη...

ΥΓ. Ελληνίς, η οπτική γωνία της φωτογραφίας σου είναι σπάνια και συλλεκτική!

----------


## Νάξος

Παιδιά, το βαπόρι που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό να συνδυάζει άγονη γραμμή Κυκλάδων-Δωδεκανήσου εκείνη την εποχή ήταν ο Νηρέας...

----------


## Haddock

Στην φωτογραφία του Ελληνίς, μπορείτε να παρατηρήσετε αρκετές αλλαγές από την αρχική μορφή του Έλλη στην συλλεκτική φωτογραφία του φίλου *Roi Baudoin*. Αυτές οι αλλαγές αλλοίωσαν το αρχικό σχέδιο του όπως το άχαρο κουτί στο sundeck (η μονάδα εξαερισμού/κλιματισμού που εγκαταστάθηκε αργότερα). Επίσης, η αρχική σχεδίαση των φουγάρων ήταν πρωτοποριακή. Οι κυλινδρικές τσιμινιέρες συνδέονταν με μεταλλικές δοκούς στήριξης που στο κέντρο έφεραν ένα μικρό ιστίο. Επιπλέον, ο καταπέλτης ήταν υδραυλικός, αρχικά, και νομίζω αργότερα άλλαξε το σύστημα με συρματόσχοινα. Υπάρχουν πολλές ακόμα αλλαγές, που θα χρειαστούν αράδες για το αγαπημένο ποστάλι.

Στη φωτογραφία του Ελληνίς, διακρίνεται κάποιο σχήμα που φέρνει σε τηλέγραφο. Η παιδική μνήμη έχει σαν εικόνα έναν τηλέγραφο, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε ποια βαρδιόλα. Θυμάται κάποιος παλαιότερος???

*Roi Baudoin* και *Νάξος*, συμφωνούμε για το Νηρεύς, δεν θυμάμαι άλλο πλοίο με παρόμοιο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Νηρεύς" αγαπητοί μου φίλοι.
Το πλοίο φάντασμα. Το έλεγαν έτσι διότι σε πολλά λιμάνια που προσέγγιζε έφτανε κάτι απίθανες ώρες μέσα στη νύχτα.
Σαν πραγματικό φάντασμα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μοναδική φωτογραφία του "'Ελλη" στον Αθηνιό στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 (σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα).
Η φωτογραφία περιέχεται στο βιβλίο του *Α.Ι. Τζαμτζή* με τίτλο *"Η ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία. Χρονικό 1921-2001" (Εκδόσεις: Μίλητος")*
Η εικόνα του Αθηνιού με το "Έλλη" είναι μοναδική.
Απλά η φωτογραφία είναι σε δύο σελίδες, οπότε αναγκαστικά δίνεται και εδώ σε δύο φωτογραφίες. Η λεζάντα αναφέρει:
"Το Έλλη της Ατμοπλοΐας Φραγκουδάκη, ήταν το πρώτο οχηματαγωγό των Κυκλάδων στη δεκαετία του '60."

Έλλη.jpg

Όποιος μπορεί, καλό θα είναι, να τις ενώσει.

Στον Αθηνιό.jpg

Έλλη ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι χάρμα ιδέσθαι! Ευφραίνεται η καραβολατρική ψυχή με αυτές τις εικόνες. Φαίνεται καθαρά η αρχική μορφή της Έλλης με τις στενομακρες τσιμινιέρες και τον πρυμνιό ιστό.

----------


## Haddock

Να είστε καλά για την προσπάθεια συλλογής αρχειακού υλικού από την αγαπημένη _Έλλη_. Νομίζω ότι αυτή η εικόνα συμπληρώνει το συλλεκτικό υλικό του *Roi Baudouin*. Για όσους δεν την έχουν δει, αξίζει να στολίζει τη συλλογή από αυτό το βαπόρι.

Είχα δημοσιεύσει τον σύνδεσμο με τις νησιώτικες εικόνες σε άλλη ενότητα.

elli_athinos_1977.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το Έλλη στη Σύρα.
Η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα κουτί με συριανά λουκούμια, για αυτό και δεν είναι καθόλου καλή σε ποιότητα.
Στους φίλους Leo και Paroskayak και με με μία ιδιάιτερη αναφορά στην αγάπη που τρέφει ο καλός φίλος Leo για τα λουκούμια.
Και, βέβαια, δεν είναι ο μόνος ....

Το Έλλη.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Το Έλλη στη Σύρα.
> Η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα κουτί με συριανά λουκούμια...


Κοιτα να δεις...ακομα και σε ασχετα σημεια και φασεις μπορει κανεις να βρει ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα :Very Happy: . Ωραια η φωτο:!:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και πρόσεξε φίλε ότι τα λουκούμια ήταν Λειβαδάρα, όχι ότι και ότι.
Ήταν ένα κουτί με λουκούμια μπουκιές και στη μία όψη είχε το "Έλλη".
Δεν αποκλείεται να το έχει ακόμα η συσκευασία.
Οπότε όποιος πάει στη Σύρα, ας ψάξει για τα λουκούμια-μπουκιές Λειβαδάρα....

----------


## Haddock

Roi Baudoin, η φωτογραφία του _Έλλη_ πάνω στο κουτί του Λειβαδάρα είναι κλασικό δείγμα ιστορίας των Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων. Το θυμάμαι σαν κι εχτές, Παρασκευή βράδυ ταξίδι Σύρο-Πάρο, να ρεμετζάρει στη Σύρο και να γίνεται το γιουρούσι από τους καλαθατζίδες με τα λουκούμια, τις χαλβαδόπιτες, και τις αξεπέραστες παστελαριές.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Roi για την αφιέρωση. Μέ έβαλες τώρα στην πρίζα, μιας και αυτό το σ/κ θα βρεθώ στο νησί, να ψάχνω τα λουκουματζίδικα και τα κουτιά τους... :Very Happy: . 'Οσο για τους μικροπωλητές, να πούμε ότι αυτή η δουλειά μεγάλωσε και σπούδασε παιδιά. Βέβαια τα πράγματα τώρα έχουν λίγο αλλάξει. Τουλάχιστον ένας, μπαίνει ας πούμε στο Ιθάκη, πάει Τήνο Μύκονο κι επιστερέφει.... διαλαλόντας την πραμάτια του σε όλο το ταξίδι. Η εξέλιξη ακολουθεί όλα τα επαγγέλματα... Ασε που τώρα βρίσκεις λουκούμια και στα σουπερμάρκετ  :Wink: .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με μεγάλη χαρά σας παρουσιάζω μια φωτογραφία του "Σχοινούσα" στη Σίφνο τον Αύγουστο του 1987.
Θα έλεγα ότι η φωτογραφία μοιάζει με αυτές που ανεβάζει ο paroskayak και ο Ναυτικός από to flicker.
Βέβαια, στη φωτογραφία υπάρχει και μια ωραία κοπέλα που αφαιρέθηκε για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Βέβαια, δεν αφαιρέθηκε με την επιδεξιότητα του Espresso Venezia, αλλά με την αδεξιότητα τη δική μου.
Βρισκόμαστε, λοιπόν, στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου και το πλοίο *"Σχοινούσα"* καταπλέει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου προερχόμενο από τη Ρόδο και έχοντας πιάσει αμέτρητο αριθμό νησιών.
Υπήρχαν επιβάτες που είχαν μπει στη Ρόδο για να πάνε Πειραιά.
Τυχεροί ή άτυχοι;
Σίγουρα τυχεροί μιας και είδαν τόσα νησιά και ο καιρός ήταν κάλμα.
Πάντως, μετά τη Σίφνο το πλοίο πήγαινε κατευθείαν Πειραιά.
Στην ερώτηση με ποιο πλοίο θα ήθελα να ξαναταξιδέψω θα δήλωνα ανεπιφύλακτα με το "Έλλη" για Ρόδο .....

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον paroskayak, τον Leo, τον Django και τον Espresso Venezia. 


ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ.jpg

Προσέξτε τις σκάλες αποβίβασης επιβατών που έχουν προστεθεί και δεν υπήρχαν αρχικά στο πλοίο (όπως φαίνεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία).

Και μια ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους: γιατί αφού το πλοίο προερχόταν από τη Ρόδο και βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα στη Σίφνο στο δρομολόγιό του αναφέρονται μόνο τα μισά από τα νησιά του δρομολογίου του;


Δρομολόγιο.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Roi Baudoin, οι δημοσιεύσεις σου πρόκειται για ταξίδια των ονείρων σε πελάγη μεταξύ πραγματικού και φανταστικού. Λες και ανοίγουμε «του κουτιού τα παραμύθια» της οικογένειας Σοφιανού.

Τα αλουμινένια μπαρκαρίζα του «Ελλη» προστέθηκαν αργότερα γιατί το disembarkation και embarkation γίνονταν με τις σκάλες του λιμανιού. Δείτε παρακάτω τη φωτογραφία του 1974 με μια παρέα φωτογραφημένη στην Πάρο με φόντο το Έλλη. Δεξιά διακρίνεται η μεγάλη σκάλα που σας περιέγραψα. Δώστε προσοχή στο μικρό άνοιγμα για το embarkation. Όταν, δε, είχε μπότζι η σκάλα κουνούσε επικίνδυνα και φάνταζε σαν τέρας για ένα πιτσιρίκι...

MDC74-ParosFerryDock.jpg
Πηγή

ΥΓ. Το δρομολόγιο που είναι αναρτημένο, είναι το φημισμένο των 14:00 (μήπως δεν είχε αναρτηθεί η άγονη??)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Καμαρώνω και εγώ το "ελλη" ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια.  Με είχε πάει από   την Αμοργό στον Πειραιά τέλη Αυγούστου του 1982... Περνούσε από τα Κατάπολα 06.00 (προερχόμενο από Δωδεκάνησα και Αιγιάλη) και έφθανε στον Πειραιά βραδάκι (υπολογίζω κατά τις 21.00, ίσως και πιο αργά).  Τα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια: Κουφονήσια, Σχοινούσα, Ηρακλειά, Νάξο, Πάρο και Σύρο. Αυτό αποδεικνύει ότι την προβλεπόμενη στα χαρτιά ταχύτητά του δεν την έπιανε, τουλάχιστον ήδη στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 (πιθανότατα και για λόγους οικονομίας καυσίμου).  Στην πράξη, πρέπει να πήγαινε με 14 κόμβους, δηλ. σαν "Μιαούλης". 
Κατά το πιο πάνω ταξίδι είχε μπουνάτσα.  Ο κόσμος, όμως, στην Αμοργό έλεγε ότι αυτό το καράβι στην παραμικρή τρικυμία κούναγε σαν διάβολος, και μάλιστα ότι έκανε το άσχημο, άσταθες και άχαρο κούνημα που ζαλίζει πιο εύκολα.  Οι παλιοί αμοργιανοί ναυτικοί απέδιδαν αυτό στο ότι το "Έλλη" είχε σχεδόν επίπεδη καρίνα, με αποτέλεσμα να "χορεύει" στο κύμα, σε αντίθεση με καράβια όπως ο "Μιαούλης" και ο "Αγιος Γεώργιος" που, αν και παλαιότερα σε ηλικία, είχαν βαθιά καρίνα, που τους εξασφάλιζε πιο σταθερό ταξίδι με πιο ήπιο κούνημα.  Για το λόγο αυτό, όταν δεν είχε μπουνάτσα, ο κόσμος στην Αμοργό προτιμούσε να χάσει μια δυό μέρες παραπάνω, ανάλογα με τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων,  και να επιστρέψει με "Μιαούλη", "Αη Γιώργη", "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ" ή ακόμα και "Νηρέα" (όλα αυτά πήγαιναν Αμοργό εκείνη τη χρονιά),  παρά να ταλαιπωρηθεί με το "Έλλη".  Δεν ξέρω εαν αυτό τελικά είναι αλήθεια. Κάποιος έμπειρος έχει άποψη; :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

Καπετάν Αντρέα, καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας! Με την ταχύτητα δεν θα διαφωνήσω για τη δεκαετία του 1980. Στα νιάτα του, όμως, έπιανε τα 16 μίλια χαλαρά διότι θυμάμαι ταξίδια για Πάρο να διαρκούν περίπου 6 ώρες από φανάρι σε φανάρι.

Σχετικά με το κούνημα, ίσως αυτό που έχει πει ο Μαστρο Κώστας είναι το ποιο σοφό της υπόθεσης. Δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από ταξίδι με το Έλλη σε συνθήκες θαλασσοταραχής. Δεν είμαι ναυπηγός αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Έλλη ήταν ΕΓ/ΟΓ μήκους 80 μέτρων και πλάτους 12 μέτρων! Μικρότερο και από το «Φοίβος»!!!

Ίσως το μικρότερο βύθισμα του, σε σύγκριση με το Μιαούλης, και οι ψηλότερες υπερκατασκευές να έπαιζαν κάποιο ρόλο. Η φράση είχε «επίπεδη καρίνα» δεν ευσταθεί, όπως αν παρατηρήσεις τη γάστρα στη φωτογραφία της καθέλκυσης. Πιστεύω τέτοιοι μύθοι ακολουθούσαν το πνεύμα της εποχής με στερεοτυπικές φράσεις όπως «πρώην ποταμόπλοιο», «επίπεδη καρίνα», «σκυλοπνίχτης». Οι ναυτικοί πράκτορες ήταν πολλές φορές υπεύθυνοι για τέτοιου είδους φήμες για τα ανταγωνιστικά πλοία της εποχής. Τα πλοία της εποχής δεν είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά στο εκτοπίσμα, οπότε το ταξίδεμα δεν διέφερε και πολύ.

Όσο για το «Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ» με τα σπόνσονς και τα μάγουλα, το κούνημα και το κοπάνημα όπως έλεγε ο Νάξος ήταν πονεμένη ιστορία. Το μοναδικό μου ταξίδι με τον Πονηρέα ήταν με 7αρι μελτέμι, και το ταξίδεμα δεν είχε μεγάλη διαφορά με του Κυκλάδες ή Λήμνος. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, πλοία τέτοιου εκτοπίσματος αποκαλούνταν «φτερούδες» ή «κουνίστρες».

Πάμε πίσω στο Έλλη. Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο δεν θα ξεχάσει ταξίδι το Πάσχα του 1967 ή το 1968. Αφού έκαναν Μεγάλη Παρασκευή στον Πειραιά μέσα στο Έλλη, λόγω απαγορευτικού, την επόμενη μέρα, Μεγάλο Σάββατο πρωί, αναχώρησαν με χοντρό αγριοβοριά 8-9 μποφόρ για Σύρο-Πάρο. Ο καιρός είχε κάπως κοπάσει αλλά η αποθαλασσιά ήταν το κάτι άλλο. Ο αείμνηστος Καπτά Μήτσος Δημόπουλος δεν ακολούθησε την κλασική ρότα μέσα από το στενό Τζιας και Κύθνου.

Το σουέλ ήταν τόσο άσχημο για μια βαρκούλα σαν το Έλλη, που το πλοίο ψήλωσε στο μικρό Κάβο Ντόρο. Έτσι, καβατζάρισε τον Κάβο Πέρλεβο βόρεια της Τζιάς με πορεία προς τα Γιούρα. Κι όμως, το μπότζι ήταν τόσο άσχημο, που το πλήρωμα είχε κλειδώσει τις πόρτες και είχε δοθεί εντολή να μη βγει κανείς έξω. Χαρακτηριστική φυσιογνωμία του ταξιδιού, ο ίδιος ο Καπτά Μήτσος που ανεβοκατέβαινε από τη γέφυρα για να να βεβαιωθεί ότι είναι όλοι καλά κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου... 

Από αυτήν την ιστορία έμεινε και το αστείο του ταξιδιού. Μια κυρία στο πλωριό σαλόνι της πρώτης, τρομαγμένη, από φόβο φώναζε στον Καπτά Μήτσο:
«Οδηγέ, κάνε στάση να κατέβω...» :lol:

Και τι δεν θα έδινα για να είχαμε το ημερολόγιο της γέφυρας στα χέρια μας...

----------


## Νάξος

"Ίσως το μικρότερο βύθισμα του, σε σύγκριση με το Μιαούλης, και οι ψηλότερες υπερκατασκευές να έπαιζαν κάποιο ρόλο. Η φράση είχε &#171;επίπεδη καρίνα&#187; δεν ευσταθεί, όπως αν παρατηρήσεις τη γάστρα στη φωτογραφία της καθέλκυσης. Πιστεύω τέτοιοι μύθοι ακολουθούσαν το πνεύμα της εποχής με στερεοτυπικές φράσεις όπως &#171;πρώην ποταμόπλοιο&#187;, &#171;επίπεδη καρίνα&#187;, &#171;σκυλοπνίχτης&#187;. Οι ναυτικοί πράκτορες ήταν πολλές φορές υπεύθυνοι για τέτοιου είδους φήμες για τα ανταγωνιστικά πλοία της εποχής. Τα πλοία της εποχής δεν είχαν μεγάλη διαφορά στο εκτοπίσμα, οπότε το ταξίδεμα δεν διέφερε και πολύ."


Νικόλα έβαλες τρίποντο από τη σέντρα και χλατσαριστό με κλειστά μάτια. Έψαχνα την κατάλληλη αφορμή  για να πω την γνώμη μου σε ένα θέμα όπως η ευστάθεια των πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας. Σε ευχαριστώ που μου την έδωσες.

Το τί ράδιο αρβύλα έχω ακούσει για πλοία όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δε συμμαζεύεται... Εκφράσεις του τύπου "σκάφες", "σαβούρες", "σκουριασμένοι σκυλοπνίχτες" κλπ κλπ έπαιζαν αβέρτα κάθε φορά που άκουγα φορτηγατζήδες, ναυτικούς, θείες και λοιπούς συγγενείς ακόμη εν πλω ή εν αναμονή ταξειδίου σε κάποιο πρακτορείο/καφενείο (α ρε Πρέκκα αθάνατε) ή γενικώς πηγαδάκι. Δεν εννοώ ότι άκουγα μόνο μπαρούφες, μην τρελαθούμε&#183; αυτά τα μαγικά μέρη (πρακτορεία, κομοδέσια σαν του Ἀτλας ΙΙ, ντόκοι, καφενεία νησιών κλπ) που γέμιζαν από  ιστορίες γεμάτες ναυτοσύνη συχνά-πυκνά τροφοδοτούσαν την ομήγυρη με υπερβολές, δοξασίες, μύθους. Βεβαίως η μαγεία κρύβεται σε αυτό το σημείο: πέρα από τις αληθινές ιστορίες και τις αξιόπιστες πηγές υπήρχει ο χώρος για τους μύθους και τις υπερβολές. Υπάρχει ο χώρος για όλους όπου εκθέτεις και εκτίθεσαι. Ανάλογα με την κρίση, την γνώση του και βέβαια την διάθεση και τα κέφια του ο καθένας κρατάει ό,τι είναι έγκυρο και γουστάρει με τα υπόλοιπα. Η ζωή θέλει ποικιλία&#183; δεν παίρνουμε απ' όλα, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχουν επιλογές. 

Από μικρό παιδί πάντως ήμουν αρκετά καχύποπτος με αυτές τις ιστορίες ίσως επειδή εμπιστευόμουνα ανεπιφύλακτα τα ναυπηγικά σχέδια που ήταν αναρτημένα σε κάποιο σημείο του πλοίου. &#171;Ξέρει ο τάδε για το βαπόρι και δεν ξέρει αυτός που το φτιαξε;&#187; αναρωτιόμουνα. Πώς είναι δυνατό να έχει το Νάξος 70 m μήκος (από Συριανό παληκάρι το είχα ακούσει αυτό το κουφό&#183; το είχε μετρήσει στο ντόκο με ...ΙΧ ως μονάδα μέτρησης); Πώς είναι δυνατό τα πλοία να είναι σκάφες με τόσο πράμα κάτω από το νερό; Μόνο η μπάλα (ο βολβός) μπορεί να χτυπήσει σε διάμετρο 2m σε βαπόρια κάτω από 100 m. 

Περί ευσταθείας πλοίων. Η ευστάθεια ενός πλοίου είναι ολόκληρη ιστορία. Εξαρτάται από την γεωμετρία του, την κατανομή βαρών, το βάρος, το βύθισμα, το πλάτος και άλλους ακόμα παράγοντες που για να τους αναπτύξουμε τώρα θα ήμασταν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου (υπάρχει το ΕΜΠ και το ΤΕΙ Ναυπηγικής για αυτήν την δουλειά και οι σχολές των Καπεταναίων). 

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να απαιτούνε κάποιοι άνθρωποι ένα βαπόρι όπως το Λήμνος και το Έλλη να ταξιδεύουνε ατσαλάκωτα με 7άρι; Ήμαρτον ρε παιδιά. Ήμαρτον. Έχουμε δει υπερωκεάνεια να ταξιδεύουν με 9άρι; Δεν πάνε σαν το Έλλη βέβαια, αλλά δεν πάνε και &#171;γραμμή&#187; ρε παιδιά. Ήμουνα σε καράβι γραμμής Πάτρα-Ανκόνα (Σούπερφαστ) 2-3 φορές με 8άρι και το κούνημα το ένιωθες έντονα. Η θάλασσα κουνά τα πάντα στο διάβα της. Και τον φελλό και το βουνό. Πόσο μάλλον μικρά και ελαφριά πλοία, όπως το κουκλίστικο Έλλη (ζωγραφικός πίνακας του Ρέμπραντ αυτό το βαπόρι) που έχουν τα δικά τους όρια σε ό,τι αφορά το &#171;καλοτάξειδο&#187;. Πότε θα πάψουμε να κάνουμε αποτίμηση των αντικειμένων με βάση το μέγεθος; Θα πρέπει -πιστεύω- να αποβάλλουμε κάποτε αυτήν την λατινογενή νοοτροπία. Πλοία όπως το Έλλη κι άλλα έκτισαν τον δικό τους μύθο. Όχι τυχαία. Ας αναλογιστούμε και τα δεδομένα της εποχής στην οποία κατασκευάστηκαν. Ούφ!

----------


## Νάξος

«Και μια ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους: γιατί αφού το πλοίο προερχόταν από τη Ρόδο και βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα στη Σίφνο στο δρομολόγιό του αναφέρονται μόνο τα μισά από τα νησιά του δρομολογίου του;»

Αντώνη η κοινή λογική λέει ότι τα λιμάνια που έπιανε η Έλλη μετά την Αμοργό ήταν τόσα πολλά που ήταν αδύνατο να χωρέσουν στο καντράν. Μήπως το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο για Δωδεκάνησα ήτανε έκτακτο; Το μεσημεριανό των 2 μμ από Περαία για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-μικρές Κυκλάδες-Αμοργό ήταν το κύκνειο άσμα του και σταθερό 3 φορές την εβδομάδα (τέλη δεκαετίας 80 επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ...)

Μία άλλη ερμηνεία που δίνω είναι ότι το βαπόρι κατεβαίνοντας για Κυκλάδες από Πειραιά βρήκε κάπου στην πορεία απαγορευτικό και μετά αντί να επιστρέψει Πειραιά πήγε Δωδεκάνησα. Τα φώτα σου Αntoin...

----------


## Νάξος

«Και μια ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους: γιατί αφού το πλοίο προερχόταν από τη Ρόδο και βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα στη Σίφνο στο δρομολόγιό του αναφέρονται μόνο τα μισά από τα νησιά του δρομολογίου του;»

Αντώνη η κοινή λογική λέει ότι τα λιμάνια που έπιανε η Έλλη μετά την Αμοργό ήταν τόσα πολλά που ήταν αδύνατο να χωρέσουν στο καντράν. Μήπως το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο για Δωδεκάνησα ήτανε έκτακτο; Το μεσημεριανό των 2 μμ από Περαία για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-μικρές Κυκλάδες-Αμοργό ήταν το κύκνειο άσμα του και σταθερό 3 φορές την εβδομάδα (τέλη δεκαετίας 80 επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ...)

Μία άλλη ερμηνεία που δίνω είναι ότι το βαπόρι κατεβαίνοντας για Κυκλάδες από Πειραιά βρήκε κάπου στην πορεία απαγορευτικό και μετά αντί να επιστρέψει Πειραιά πήγε Δωδεκάνησα. Τα φώτα σου Αntoin...

----------


## Νάξος

«Και μια ερώτηση προς ναυτιλομένους: γιατί αφού το πλοίο προερχόταν από τη Ρόδο και βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα στη Σίφνο στο δρομολόγιό του αναφέρονται μόνο τα μισά από τα νησιά του δρομολογίου του;»

Αντώνη η κοινή λογική λέει ότι τα λιμάνια που έπιανε η Έλλη μετά την Αμοργό ήταν τόσα πολλά που ήταν αδύνατο να χωρέσουν στο καντράν. Μήπως το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο για Δωδεκάνησα ήτανε έκτακτο; Το μεσημεριανό των 2 μμ από Περαία για Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο-μικρές Κυκλάδες-Αμοργό ήταν το κύκνειο άσμα του και σταθερό 3 φορές την εβδομάδα (τέλη δεκαετίας 80 επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας ΑΕ...)

Μία άλλη ερμηνεία που δίνω είναι ότι το βαπόρι κατεβαίνοντας για Κυκλάδες από Πειραιά βρήκε κάπου στην πορεία απαγορευτικό και μετά αντί να επιστρέψει Πειραιά πήγε Δωδεκάνησα. Τα φώτα σου Αntoin...


Φίλοι διαχειριστές σβήστε σας παρακαλώ το διπλό μήνυμα. Δεν ξέρω πώς προέκυψε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω, όπως επισημαίνει και ο φίλος Naxos, ότι τα λιμάνια ήταν τόσα πολλά και για αυτό δεν τα έβαζαν στην ταμπέλα.
Απαγορευτικό δεν πρέπει να υπήρχε, καθώς το εισιτήριο είχε βγει από μέρες και το πλοίο ήρθε κανονικά.
Η γραμμή αυτή (η μεγάλη άγονη της Δωδεκανήσου) υπήρχε από παλιά και κατά καιρούς την υπηρέτησαν αγαπημένα πλοία, όπως το "Μιαούλης", το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" (ο ξιφίας), το "Κίμωλος", το "Γεώργιος µΕξπρές", οι "Απόλλωνες", το "Λέρος".
Ο άνθρωπος που θα πρέπει να ξέρει περισσότερα για το θέμα αυτό είναι ο Γιάννης Ξύδης, ναυτικός πράκτορας στη Σίφνο. Το όνομα του αναφέρεται συχνά στα ναυτιλιακά θέματα της Σίφνου.

----------


## vinman

Τρείς φωτογραφίες του ως Ιπποκράτης και Πάρος εξπρές.
(Κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Roi, 
συγγνώμη που σου κλέβω τη φωτογραφία ;-)
Θα προσπαθήσω όμως να τη δείξω ολόκληρη!

Elli_1.JPG

Και μία από την περίοδο κατασκευής:

Elli_2.JPG

----------


## esperos

Και  μετά  τις  φωτοτυπίες  μία  φωτογραφία


PAROS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Να είναι καλά ο ναυπηγός Χρήστος Μεσσήνης που μας έδωσε τέτοια αριστουργήματα! Άππια και Έσπερος σας υπερευχαριστώ για τις φωτογραφίες ενός σκαριού που μου έδωσε το έναυσμα να αγαπήσω τη θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε paroskayak, πάμε προς το τέλος της παραμονής του "'Ελλη" στην Ελλάδα.
Στο Νέο Ικόνιο Περάματος κάπου στα 1998-1999.
Παρέα με τον "¶γιο Νεκτάριο", το Θησεύς" (δεν φαίνεται σ' αυτήν τη φωτογραφία) και την "Βαλεντίνα". 
Θα μπoρούσε κάποιος να τα αποκαλέσει και βασανισμένη "Τετράς του Πειραιά".
Για την "Βαλεντίνα" ("Ibn Batuta" του 1966) η φαντασία σας μπορεί να οργιάσει.
Υπήρξε δουλεμπορικό που συνελήφθη και κατασχέθηκε στο δρόμο για την Ιταλία.
Αν, όμως, φίλε paroskayak σκεφτείς ότι ήταν νηολογημένο στην Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς και μια άλλη πιο λογοτεχνική εκδοχή για το πώς βρέθηκε εκεί.

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μπορούσαμε να το ναυλώσουμε και να πάμε μ' αυτό στην μυθική Αλεξάνδρεια.

Από τα τέσσερα αυτά πλοία δεν σώθηκε κανένα ........

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak, τον Appia 1978, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον Rocinante και τον Νάξος.

To Έλλη -  Ιπποκράτης στο Πέραμα.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Μια φωτογραφια κι απο εμενα που το εζησα ποιο πολυ σαν "Παρος Εξπρες"
στα ενδοκυκλαδικα του και το εβλεπα στο λιμανι της Ναξου.
Στη ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσινι εδω ειμαι μαζι με το Πηνελοπη Α. οταν αυτο επεστρεψε στην οικογενεια Αγουδημου μετα την HFD και το "Ιπποκρατης" λιγο πριν φυγει για παντα...
pinelopi_a.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Οι φωτογραφίες που βάλατε φίλοι μου αποδεικνύει ότι το πλοίο αυτό είχε και σκαρί, και ιστορία και αξιοπρέπεια. Γι' αυτό και θα μείνει για πάντα στις καρδιές μας. Αντώνη να' σαι καλά για την αφιέρωση, το ίδιο και τα άλλα στελέχη -βινμαν, έσπερος, Appia, Δημήτρης, Νικόλας- που ανεβάζουν υλικό για την Έλλη μας και μας ταξιδεύουν στον χρόνο.

----------


## Haddock

Οι συγκινήσεις είναι πολλές την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Ειλικρινά, δεν προλαβαίνω να πάρω ανάσα με τον καταιγισμό μηνυμάτων. Με ποιο ποστάλι να πρωτοταξιδέψω, σε ποια βαρδιόλα να βγω να πάρω την θαλασσινή τζούρα μου, σε ποιο λιμάνι της άγονης θα ξαποστάσω...

Ποια γέφυρα να καμαρώσω, με ποιο πηδάλιο να τιμονέψω, ποιο καπεταναίο να χαιρετίσω, και ποια μπουρού θα με ξυπνήσει από το ταξίδι που ζω καθημερινά. Δρομολόγιο κυκλικό της μυθικής άγονης γραμμής που αποτελεί πηγή έμπνευσης για όλους τους ταξιδιώτες του χρόνου...

----------


## avenger

Θέλω να σας γνωρίσω ότι το χειμώνα του 1995 το πλοίο έκανε το "κυκλικό"   ημερήσιο  εσωτερικό δρομολόγιο των Κυκλάδων με λιμάνι αναχώρησης και επιστροφής τη Σύρα αφού πρώτα έπιανε κάμποσα λιμάνια. Τις απόκριες εκείνου του έτους ταξίδεψα από τη Σίφνο ως τη Σύρα με καλοκαιρινό καιρό και αξιοζήλευτη μπουνάτσα. Ήταν ένα ταξίδι αξέχαστο γιατί οι επιβάτες ήταν γύρω στους 10! Πάντως εκείνο που θυμάμαι ήταν το πόσο γλυκά μας ταξίδεψε μέχρι τη Σύρα και φυσικά επέστρεψα στη Σίφνο την Τρίτη μετά την Καθαρή Δευτέρα με το ίδιο δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Haddock

Avenger, καλως όρισες στη θαλασσινή παρέα μας. Ευτύχησες να ταξιδέψεις ένα ιστορικό πλοίο φορτωμένο με ιστορίες, συναισθήματα, και βιώματα από μια άλλη εποχή.

Πως θα μπορούσες να λησμονήσεις ένα πλοίο, τόσο δα μικρό, σαν ένα μπουκάλι που πλέει στον ωκεανό. Τις προάλλες, κουρασμένος από τη δουλειά, είπα να ταξιδέψω λίγο με τις φωτογραφίες από το Αιγαίο. Τυχαία έπεσα πάνω σε δυο φωτογραφίες που περιγράφουν με τα δικά τους χρώματα την όμορφη ιστορία που μας αφηγήθηκες.

Προσέξτε το φανάρι της Σπίθας (πριν ανατινάξουν την ξέρα). Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από τη μονή των Αγ. Αναργύρων, ένα από τα αγαπημένα σημεία για shipspotting στην Παροικιά.

 

Πηγή:Panoramio.com

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η αγία τετράς του Περάματος το 1999.
Μια φωτογραφία, λίγο θολή, αλλά χαρακτηριστική της παρέας των τεσσάρων αυτών πλοίων.
Φανταστείτε τι σημαίνει μακροχρόνιος παροπλισμός.
Φανταστείτε τι σημαίνει κάθε μέρα που περνάει να ελαχιστοποιούνται οι όποιες πιθανότητες έχεις για να ξαναταξιδέψεις.
Το "Θησεύς", το "'¶γιος Νεκτάριος", το "Ιπποκράτης" ("Ελλη"), το "Βαλεντίνα".
Τα τρία πρώτα έμειναν εκεί για πολύ καιρό, το τέταρτο για λιγότερο.
Είναι κρίμα και άδικο να αργοσβήνουν έτσι τα πλοία όταν υπάρχουν τόσες ανάγκες στα νησιά.

 Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Avenger (τον καλωσορίζουμε), paroskayak, Νάξος, navigation, Rocinante, Leo, Έσπερο και Captain Nionio.

Η τετράς του Περάματος.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Η Έλλη και η Βαλεντίνα κουκλάρες. Ρε συ Αντώνη, στην Σαλαμίνα πηγαινοερχόσουν; Τα μέρη εκεί τα έχεις ταξιδέπσει τόσο πολύ σα να είχες λάτζα ή να 'σουν μονιμάς στην &#171;Ευκαιρία&#187;! Πράγμα που δε μας χαλάει καθόλου, αντιθέτως μας φτιάχνει ασύστολα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι εκτός από ιστορικές, φ-α-ν-τ-α-σ-τ-ι-κ-έ-ς. Εσύ, ο Έσπερος, ο Ελληνίς, ο paroscayak, o vinman και κάνα δυό άλλοι έχετε αρχείο εκπληκτικό. Αν το παραχωρήσετε σε ναυτικό μουσείο δεν θα έχουν χώρο που να το βάλουν. Προς το παρόν το απολαμβάνουμε εμείς και σ' ευχαριστούμε. 

Τελικά στην φωτογραφία του Σίφνος Εξπρές που ανέβασε ο Νικόλας εσύ ήσουν αυτός με το βιβλίο στο χέρι; Την απάντηση περιμένω στο θέμα του Σίφνος.

----------


## dimitris

Φιλε Roi Baudoin ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα και για τις πληροφοριες που μας δινεις για πλοια που ποια δεν ειναι μαζι μας, ευκαιρεια να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!!!
Ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται σε αυτο που λες με λιγο διαφορετικο τροπο, βαπορια να φευγουν γι αλλου η να μενουν παροπλισμενα(βλεπε ΝΕΛ, Εξπρες Πηγασος, Εξπρες Σαντορινη)δεν υπαρχουν αναγκες και τωρα?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε,εισαι για αλλη μια φορα συγκινητικος.Το ζεις τοσο πολυ αυτο που κανεις που μαζι σου το ζουμε και εμεις.

----------


## Haddock

Με αφορμή το μήνυμα του vinman, πως να ξεχάσουμε τα αθάνατα 70-80ς στο όμορφο sundeck του αγαπημένου Έλλη. Η αλληλεγγύη κατεργαρέων συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Νάξος

Μία φωτογραφία της Έλλης μας ως Σχοινούσα από το φυλλάδιο της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας. Εποχή 1987-1988. Βλέπω με μεγάλη μου χαρά ότι το ενδιαφέρον για το βαπόρι αυτό έχει αναζωπυρωθεί.

Σχοινούσα.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  ένα  φυλλάδιο  από  την  ναύλωση  του  σε  Ιταλικό  ταξιδιωτικό  γραφείο.


ELLI 1.jpg

ELLI 2.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πολύ καλό φίλε esperos, ευχαριστούμε. Έχω όμως την εντύπωση οτι δεν επρόκειτο για ναύλωση, το ELLI άνηκε στην οικογένεια Φραγκουδάκη και στην Fragline η οποία εκείνη την εποχή δραστηριοποιούταν έτσι κ αλλιώς στην Αδριατική.

----------


## polykas

> Και ένα φυλλάδιο από την ναύλωση του σε Ιταλικό ταξιδιωτικό γραφείο.
> 
> 
> ELLI 1.jpg
> 
> ELLI 2.jpg


*esperos είσαι καταπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστούμε.*

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  μου  Sea Serenade,  παραθέτω  εδώ  το  φυλλάδιο  της  Fragline  του  έτους  1984  που  όπως  θα  δεις  περιλαμβάνει  τα  δύο  πλοία  της  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ  και  ΑΙΟΛΟΣ  όχι  όμως  το  ΕΛΛΗ  γιατί  άραγε;


FRAGLINE0001.jpg

FRAGLINE0002.jpg

FRAGLINE0003.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Esperos, έχεις δίκιο. Δεν είχα προσέξει το Blue Dolphin αλλά μόνο το ELLI στο φυλλάδιο.

----------


## vinman

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του ιστορικού αυτού πλοίου με τα σινιάλα του Φραγκουδάκη...
(Σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15068

----------


## Haddock

Για την ομάδα του nautilia, σας έχω κλιπάκι με τζούρες από το καλοκαίρι του 1982 στα Ελληνικά νησιά από το φιλμ &#171;Summer Lovers&#187;. Η ταινία βρίθει εικόνων μιας εποχής που θυμούνται αρκετοί. Μεταξύ άλλων, παρουσιάζονται, εκτός του Έλλη, το Ναϊας, και μερικά ακόμα Κ/Ζ (νομίζω το Γαλαξίας). 

Highlight φυσικά, το γιουρούσι στον Αθηνιό με το Έλλη και στη Μύκονο με το Ναϊας. Λεωφορεία και πλοία με backpackers μέχρι τα μπούνια...

----------


## vinman

Με αφορμή τις δημοσιεύσεις των καλώς φίλων Roi Baudoin και Appia_1978 σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος,θα μου επιτρέψουν να ανεβάσω και εγώ την ίδια φωτογραφία σκαναρισμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή...
Ο μόνος λόγος που την ξανανεβάζω είναι για να την απολαύσουμε ολόκληρη!!
Η Ελλη στον Αθηνιό χειμώνα του '68!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16890

----------


## vinman

Και μία φωτογραφία που βρίσκεται σε κάδρο στο τελεφερίκ της Σαντορίνης!!
Το Έλλη πρυμνιοδετημένο στον γιαλό των Φηρών!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όσους ξενυχτάτε απόψε!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16891


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε vinman, φροντίζεις καλά και νοιάζεσαι όσους ξενυχτούν.
Και το Έλλη στο λιμάνι των Φηρών.
Τι άλλο να ζητήσει κανείς;

----------


## Νάξος

Είπα να πάω για νάνι αλλά δε μου κολλάει ύπνος. Τελικά η βραδυά αυτή θα μας μείνει αξέχαστη. Έλλη, Κεφαλληνία, Ναϊάς, Παναγία Τήνου, Επτάνησος, Νάξος, Νηρέας, Κυκλάδες και τόσα άλλα βαπόρια, μικρά και μεγάλα, αλλά όλα τους με τεράστια προσφορά παρέλασαν σήμερα από το φόρουμ. Νιόνιο ύστερα απ' όλα αυτά ζεις; Σήμερα ο Μάνος, ο Άρης, ο Νικόλας και τα άλλα παιδιά δώσανε ρέστα. Και μοίρασαν απλόχερα πολλά ρίγη συγκίνησης. Τί να πούμε... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ; Θα ήταν λίγο. Ευελπιστούμε σε ανταπόδοση.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξεχασες και το καημενο το Θιακι και δικαιως βεβαια, αφου ηταν παντα στην αφανεια.Το τονιζω για να καταλαβεις τι εγινε σημερα.Ακομα και το Θιακι αναστηθηκε...Μακαρι να ξαναζησουμε μια τετοια βραδια,αλλα με αυτους που μπλεξαμε νομιζω πως αργα η γρηγορα θα μας ξαναβγουν τα ματια. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ας ταξιδέψουμε για ακόμα μία φορά πολύ πίσω στο χρόνο και ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία  απο το  ιστορικό αυτό καράβι...
   Το Έλλη με τα 16 του μίλια να ετοιμάζεται να προσπεράσει το Έσπερος του Καβουνίδη..!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους  Roi Baudoin,Esperos,Ellinis,Leo,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak,
Karystos,Trakman,dimitris,mastrovasilis,manolis m,nautikos II,skoufgian,Rocinante,Polykas,sylver 23,¶ρης,Νάξος,Appia 1978,Sea serenade και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που ξεχνάω τα ονόματα τους αυτήν τη στιγμή και ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσουν γι'αυτό...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19384

(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Haddock

Το ΕΛΛΗ πετούσε για την επόχη του, ως το μεγαλύτερο ΕΓ/ΟΓ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί μέχρι τότε στην Ελλάδα. Τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρεία Φραγκουδάκη ήταν έτοιμη να ναυπηγήσει αδελφό πλοίο του ΕΛΛΗ. Γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα με την ναυπήγηση του αδελφού που ποτέ δεν έγινε??

Μανώλη πήρες τ' άρματα!  Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Ελλη προσπερνα απο την εσωτερικη... Μανωλη ΠΟΛΛΑ ευχαριστω...

----------


## esperos

> Το ΕΛΛΗ πετούσε για την επόχη του, ως το μεγαλύτερο ΕΓ/ΟΓ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί μέχρι τότε στην Ελλάδα. Τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά αναφέρουν ότι η εταιρεία Φραγκουδάκη ήταν έτοιμη να ναυπηγήσει αδελφό πλοίο του ΕΛΛΗ. Γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα με την ναυπήγηση του αδελφού που ποτέ δεν έγινε??
> 
> Μανώλη πήρες τ' άρματα! Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος


Ίσως  να  εννοούσε  το  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστουμε μανωλη,αλλη μια σπανια ιστορικη φωτο..

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Ας ταξιδέψουμε για ακόμα μία φορά πολύ πίσω στο χρόνο και ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία απο το ιστορικό αυτό καράβι...
> Το Έλλη με τα 16 του μίλια να ετοιμάζεται να προσπεράσει το Έσπερος του Καβουνίδη..!!
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους Roi Baudoin,Esperos,Ellinis,Leo,Captain Nionios,Paroskayak,
> Karystos,Trakman,dimitris,mastrovasilis,manolis m,nautikos II,skoufgian,Rocinante,Polykas,sylver 23,¶ρης,Νάξος,Appia 1978,Sea serenade και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους που ξεχνάω τα ονόματα τους αυτήν τη στιγμή και ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσουν γι'αυτό...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19384
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


 
Φοβερή φώτο φίλε μου.Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.Συνέχισε...........

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το Έλλη με τα 16 του μίλια να ετοιμάζεται να προσπεράσει το Έσπερος του Καβουνίδη..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19384
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


 
Πολύ ωραία η φωτο.  Εγώ, βέβαια, τα 16 μίλια δεν τα θυμάμαι.  Γύρω στα 14 το είχα... Ίσως έπιανε 16 στα πρώτα του χρόνια

----------


## Haddock

> Ίσως  να  εννοούσε  το  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ


Ίσως ο Φραγκουδάκης να είχε πράγματι πλάνα για αδελφό του ΕΛΛΗ. Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα, τα σχέδια να άλλαξαν στην πορεία και να δρομολογήθηκε η ναυπήγηση του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ.

Καπετάν Αντρέα, η ταχύτητα του ΕΛΛΗ ήταν όντως 16 μίλια στα νιάτα του. Τη δεκαετία των 80ς το ίδιο θυμάμαι με σένα. Πάνω από 14 κόμβους δεν έγραφε το δρομόμετρό του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αντιθέσεις συναισθημάτων.
Το 1998-1999 στο Νέο Ικόνιο Περάματος.
Η παρέα των τεσσάρων.
Το "Ιπποκράτης", έχοντας στα δεξά του τον "Άγιο Νεκτάριο" και τον "Θησέα" και στα αριστερά του την "Βαλεντίνα" (την έχουμε δει και στα πλοία που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ). 
Πονεμένες ιστορίες καραβιών που αφέθηκαν να σαπίζουν στη μοίρα τους, μέχρι που ήρθε ..... 
Μεγάλο κρίμα να μην ταξιδεύει ένα καράβι.
Πόσο, μάλλον, ένα καράβι που οι φιλοδοξίες το ήθελαν να γίνει το πρώτο πλωτό νοσοκομειακό. 
Το Ιπποκράτης στο Ικόνιο.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Κατ' αρχήν να δώσω τα εύσημα στον Flaneur Roi που μου θύμισε την καταπληκτική δουλεία του κου Δεσποτίδη. Όπως είχα γράψει σε κάποιο φίλο του φόρουμ, ο λόγος του Παντελή Δεσποτίδη προσδίδει μια διαφορετική χροιά στα πλοία της δεκαετίας του '70.

Η αντίληψη του συγγραφέα αναδεικνύει τα βαπόρια και τα χρωματίζει με τους πιο ζεστούς τόνους. Η γραφή του Δεσποτίδη είναι συμπυκνωμένη και ποτισμένη από μια γοητεία για τα «Καράβια με ύφος και αύρα», που ήταν και ο τίτλος της επιστολής του.

Όπως έχω γράψει σε άλλο μήνυμα, κατ' εμέ, το ΕΛΛΗ (πέρα του ότι είναι από τ' αγαπημένα μου) είχε τις πιο σαγηνευτικές καμπύλες που έχω συναντήσει σε ποστάλι. Κομψό, θηλυκό, ελαφρύ, και ισορροπημένο σκαρί με έναν αέρα που δεν συναντούμε σε πλοία του μεγέθους του. Δεν ήταν όλα τα «Ελληνόπουλα» άξια επαίνων και θαυμασμού. Παρ' όλα αυτά, ακόμα και σήμερα θεωρώ ότι βαπόρια σαν το ΕΛΛΗ εγκωμιάζουν την έμπνευση και τη φιλοσοφία μιας ξεχασμένης πάστας ναυπηγών.

Ας δούμε πως το παρουσιάζει ο Παντελής Δεσποτίδης:




> Tην εποχή εκείνη, στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας μεσουρανούσαν τα ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοία, όπως το KYKΛAΔEΣ, το EΛΛH, το IONION, αποδεικνύοντας τη σημασία που έδιναν οι Έλληνες ναυπηγοί στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση των πλοίων. Tο EΛΛH είχε εκλεπτυσμένη εμφάνιση που μαγνήτιζε το βλέμμα και γοήτευε. Eίχε στοιχεία που χρωμάτιζαν τη μορφή του με νοσταλγία για το κλασικό, ενώ η συνολική του σύνθεση παρουσίαζε μια πολύ εξελιγμένη ναυπηγική αντίληψη, βασιζόμενη στην πλαστικότητα, όπου στην εφαρμογή της η επιφάνεια ενοποιούνταν και αποκτούσε δική της δύναμη. 
> 
> Έδειχνε λυγερό και ντελικάτο με τις υπερκατασκευές του να ακολουθούν την εξέλιξη της σιμότητάς του. Oι ανοικτοί πλευρικοί διάδρομοι και στα δύο επίπεδα αποσυνέθεταν την ενότητα της επιφάνειας, με αποτέλεσμα αυτή να παρουσιάζει βάθος. Tο κλειστό τμήμα της υπερκατασκευής κάτω από το ανώτερο κατάστρωμα την ανασυνέθετε, όπου τα κάθετα στενά παράθυρα κατά μήκος της, σε συνδυασμό με τα επίσης κάθετα και στενά κυλινδρικά φουγάρα (αυτή την εμφάνιση είχαν στα πρώτα χρόνια της καριέρας του) ισορροπούσαν συμμετρικά την εικόνα του πλοίου.
> 
> Tα κάθετα αυτά στοιχεία σε συνδυασμό με τη μορφή των ημικυκλικών καταλήξεων στα άκρα των πλευρικών διαδρόμων, αυτοσυγκρατούσαν την εικόνα του πλοίου καθώς ενδιάμεσα υπήρχαν κεκλιμένα προς την πλώρη σχήματα που δίνουν την αίσθηση της κίνησης, η οποία τονίζεται καθώς η υπερκατασκευή της γέφυρας εξέχει ελαφρώς από το επίπεδο του κεκλιμένου καθρέφτη του. Aυτή η συνύπαρξη ετερόκλητων τάσεων προσφέρει στο σύνολο μια ελκυστική ζωντάνια. Σήμερα το συναντάμε με το όνομα IΠΠOKPATHΣ, να σαπίζει κατακρεουργημένο στο Kερατσίνι δίχως ουσιαστικό λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχη περιγραφή από τον κ.Δεσποτίδη. Και επειδή πολλοί θα ήθελαν να ξαναπερπατήσουν στα κουβερτομένα καταστρώματα της Έλλης, ας θυμηθούμε πως ήταν.
Το παρακάτω κολάζ το έκανα με καρέ από άγνωστη ελληνική ταινία όπου πρωταγωνιστούσε ο Βουτσάς. Από το ντύσιμο, την ποιότητα της ταινίας αλλά και τα σινιάλα του Φραγκιουδάκη, θα έλεγα πως είναι δεκαετία 70.

elli on board enh.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το Έλλη στη Σύρα.
> Η εικόνα προέρχεται από ένα κουτί με συριανά λουκούμια, για αυτό και δεν είναι καθόλου καλή σε ποιότητα.
> Στους φίλους Leo και Paroskayak και με με μία ιδιάιτερη αναφορά στην αγάπη που τρέφει ο καλός φίλος Leo για τα λουκούμια.
> Και, βέβαια, δεν είναι ο μόνος ....
> 
> Το Έλλη.jpg


Η ίδια ακριβώς φώτο που έχει ανεβάσει ο Roi, από κουτί με συριανές μπουκιές, όχι Λειβαδάρα, αλλά Πάσσαρη. Φαίνεται χρησιμοποιούσαν όλοι τις ίδιες φωτο για τις μπουκίτσες! :Cool: 
boukitses.eli1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι για να έχουμε εικόνα 180° από το κατάστρωμα του ΕΛΛΗ, να και το πρύμνιο μέρος του. Δείτε και το διαχωριστικό που χώριζε το κατάστρωμα μεταξύ α' και β’ θέσης.

elli on board2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίος ο καπετάν αντρέας με τις μπουκιές! Να και οι καλλίγραμμες τσιμινιέρες με το θεσπέσιο ιστίο μεταξύ τους!

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το κλιπάκι είναι από την ταινία &#171;Το πιο λαμπρό μπουζούκι&#187; του 1968 (εξού και οι αρχικές τσιμινιέρες στο ΕΛΛΗ) και θα το δούμε σύντομα στο youtube.

----------


## Νάξος

Με τις μπουκίτσες και το Έλλη μου ανοίκσατε την όρεκση παιδιά.  Πολύ καλό το κολλάζ φίλε Ελληνίς. Τα κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματα του Έλλη κάνουν τα σημερινά ψυχρά μεταλλικά κουτιά του σήμερα να ντρέπονται. Πολύ ωραίες επίσης αυτές οι καρέκλες από ξύλο και πανί. Μαζύ με το ξύλινο δάπεδο δένουν καταπληκτικά. Ένα νεότευκτο Έλλη με 15-17 μιλάκια υπηρεσιακή θα ήταν λουκούμι (Πάσσαρη, σαν αυτά που μάλλον έφαγε ο Καπετάν-Αντρέας) για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά ακόμα και σήμερα. Κάθε του ταξείδι μέχρι 6 μποφωράκια θα ήταν μπουκιά και συχώριο. 

Η ταινία πρέπει να είναι γυρισμένη στις αρχές του 70, εκτιμώ πριν το 73. Σωστός και ο Δεσποτίδης στις περιγραφές του και βέβαια και ο Χάντοκ-Ζιοβάννι. Το πλοίο αυτό μπορεί να μην διέθετε εκρηκτικότητα και μέγεθος, είχε όμως μία απύθμενη γλύκα και μαλαγανιά. Θηλυκό χαμηλών τόνων, αλλά αυτό που λέμε στην καθομιλουμένη «το γλυκό κορίτσι του λαού». Δυστυχώς οι κόρακες δεν την άφησαν να γίνει η πρώτη πλωτή νοσοκόμα και της έμεινε ο καημός. Και μας επίσης. Α ρε Έλλη, Α ρε Έλλη, σε φάγανε οι πολιτικάντηδες.

----------


## Haddock

Πρεμιέρα σήμερα του *ΕΛΛΗ* στην Πάρο το 1968. Το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς δεν θύμιζε σε τίποτα αυτό που είναι σήμερα. Παρατηρήστε τη μικρή προβλήτα που έχει πρυμνοδετήσει το ΕΛΛΗ. Στην αρχή του βίντεο, η Καλογεροπούλου εμφανίζεται να τρέχει προς το πλοίο με φόντο τσιμεντένια μπλόκια. Τα μπλόκια αυτά προορίζονταν για την επέκταση του μόλου για τα νέα κλειστά ΕΓ/ΟΓ, όπως το ΕΛΛΗ. Εν έτει 1968, το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς δεν ήταν τίποτα παραπάνω από ένας μόλος για καΐκια και λάντζες.

Πραγματικά, πολύ σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο μιας άλλης εποχής και ευχαριστώ θερμά τον Ελληνις που έφερε στο προσκήνιο την ταινία με το κολάζ του.

Πέρα από το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς του 1968, στα 6 λεπτα του βίντεο, ο φακός έχει αποτυπώσει αρκετά ιστορικά πλάνα από το ταξίδι με το ΕΛΛΗ. 

Στο 2:52, διακρίνουμε τον αξιωματικό να ακουμπάει στον *τηλέγραφο* της αριστερής βαρδιόλας (καλά τον θυμάμαι).

Στο 4:47, παρατηρήστε το σωσίβιο με τα αρχικά του Γεωργίου Φραγκουδάκη (διακρίνονται τα αρχικα ΓΦ με την αγκυρα στη μέση).

Στο 6:21, ο τηλέγραφος διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα για τους νοσταλγούς του ΕΛΛΗ.

Επειδή τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια, απολαύστε &#171;το γλυκό κορίτσι του λαού&#187;, ΕΛΛΗ εν πλω επί της οθόνης...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σημαντική κατχώριση στο περιοδικό "ΑΡΓΩ".
Τα δρομολόγια του "'Ελλη".

Προσέξτε τα, αξίζει τον κόπο.
Σημειώστε ότι εκείνη την εποχή το πλοίο έπιανε και στην Οία της Σαντορίνης.

Να την αφιερώσουμε με πολύ αγάπη στον καλό μας φίλο, τον paroskayak.
Σήμερα του Αγίου Νικολάου.

Έλλη.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Λοιπόν, το έχουμε ξεχάσει τούτο το βαπόρι. Το *βίντεο* είναι για τη Σαντορίνη, στα 1974, κι όμως, προς το τέλος στο 2:05, δοκιμάζουμε λίγο από το ΕΛΛΗ εν πλώ και βλέπουμε τα απόνερα να ζωγραφίζουν το Αιγαίο που τόσο τ' αγάπησε.

Και μια διαφήμιση από Παριανό περιοδικό, όταν ταξίδευε ως Πάρος Εξπρές.

----------


## helatros68

Το Ελλη ήταν ένα πλοίο που αγαπήθηκε πολύ και στην Κασο τα χρόνια που ήταν δρομολογημένο στην άγονη Κυκλάδων-Κρήτης-Δωδεκανησσου. Για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα έκανε και δυο τοπικά δρομολόγια απο Σητεία (Αγ.Νικολαο?) για Ρόδο μέσω Κασου-Κάρπαθου-Χαλκης πριν επιστρέψει Πειραιά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε paroskayak, το* "'Ελλη"* δεν μπορείς ποτέ να το ξεχάσεις.
Από τα πλοία που σημάδεψαν με το πέρασμά του το Αιγαίο.
Πρέπει να έκανε, βέβαια, και ένα σύντομο πέρασμα από το Ιόνιο. 

Πάμε τώρα 32 χρόνια πίσω στο χρόνο.

Εδώ το νεότευκτον* "'Ελλη"* ετοιμάζεται να αναλάβει υπηρεσία.
Από τα υπέροχα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 

Το Έλλη.JPG

Έλλη.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το Ελλη στο παλιο λιμανι της Κασου (Εμπορειος) τελη δεκαετιας 70 αρχες 80.

*Η φωτο ειναι απο το εντυπο του δημου Αθηναιων και του δημου Κασου με θεμα "Η ναυτικη Ιστορια της Κασου" του 2000.Σελιδα 37.

elli - kassos.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νοσταλγική εικόνα! Α ρε ΕΛΛΗ, παντού έφτασε η χάρη σου. Helatros, στη φωτογραφία σου, το ΕΛΛΗ είναι στο ίδιο σημείο πρυμνοδετημένο με αυτή την *φωτογραφία*;

----------


## helatros68

Ναι ειναι ακριβως στο ιδιο σημειο.Στο παλιο λιμανι του νησιου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Χωρίς λόγια...Απλά θαυμάζουμε...
Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής.
O10.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα μοναδικη φωτο του Σ. Βαλλακη απο 6χ6 φορματ να υποθεσω !

----------


## Haddock

Tss Apollon, συνέχισε τα χτυπήματα κάτω από τη μέση.  :Smile:  Μια φωτογραφία και μια ιστορία, πλούσια σε χρώματα και αρώματα μιας εποχής που έχει χαραχθεί σε πολλούς/ες με τις πιο έντονες αποχρώσεις της νησιώτικης μνημης. Ο φακός του κ. Βαλλάκη κατέγραψε το αγαπημένο ΕΛΛΗ στην Πάρο, αν δεν με απατά η γωνία λήψης της εικόνας. Είμαστε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960 ή αρχές του 1970, με το πλοίο στην αρχική του μορφή, όπως το «σμίλεψε» ο Χρήστος Μεσσήνης.

----------


## Naias II

Αγαπητέ φίλε τι βόμβα κι αυτή?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Aγαπητοί φίλοι, επειδή ανέβασα λάθος φωτογραφία, ως πρός την πηγή προέλευσής της, προς αποκατάσταση, ανεβάζω τη φωτογραφία την οποία έχει βγάλει ο Σ. Βαλάκης. Όσο για την προηγούμενη κάνω την διόρθωση, η φωτο προέρχεται από το αρχείο του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής. 
Τη μία από τις δύο την φύλαγα για αργότερα, αλλά όπως ήρθαν τα πράγματα...
Φίλε Paroskayak, αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι σωστά! Και πολύ πετυχημένο το: _όπως το «σμίλεψε» ο Χρήστος Μεσσήνης._

O12.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Είναι να μη γράψω για σμίλευση με τις αποκαλυπτικές φωτογραφίες αυτού του κομψοτεχνήματος των Καμίτση-Γαλάτη. Tss Apollon, εικόνες σαν αυτές προκαλούν ενθουσιασμό. Τα ντοκουμέντα σου όχι μόνο πλέκουν το εγκώμιο του ΕΛΛΗ, αλλά φανερώνουν τη μαεστρία με την οποία σχεδιάστηκαν τούτα τα σκαριά. Θα φανεί αστείο αυτό που γράφω, ωστόσο είναι αδύνατον να μην προσέξεις και να μην σχολιάσεις τον «καμπυλάτο ποπό» (πρύμνη) του ΕΛΛΗ. Η σιμότητα του, οι αναλογίες της πλώρης με το κομοδέσιο, οι κυλινδρικές τσιμινιέρες με το εφίστιο τους αποκαλύπτουν το μεράκι και τη δεξιοτεχνία του καλλιτέχνη-ναυπηγού*. Υπέροχες εικόνες, ενός έξοχου σκαριού που ακόμα και σήμερα το χαζεύω με θαυμασμό!


* Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν γνωρίζω τον κ. Μεσσήνη, απλά είμαι ένας απλός θαυμαστής της δουλειάς του

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Είναι να μη γράψω για σμίλευση με τις αποκαλυπτικές φωτογραφίες αυτού του κομψοτεχνήματος των Καμίτση-Γαλάτη. Tss Apollon, εικόνες σαν αυτές προκαλούν ενθουσιασμό. Τα ντοκουμέντα σου όχι μόνο πλέκουν το εγκώμιο του ΕΛΛΗ, αλλά φανερώνουν τη μαεστρία με την οποία σχεδιάστηκαν τούτα τα σκαριά. Θα φανεί αστείο αυτό που γράφω, ωστόσο είναι αδύνατον να μην προσέξεις και να μην σχολιάσεις τον «καμπυλάτο ποπό» (πρύμνη) του ΕΛΛΗ. Η σιμότητα του, οι αναλογίες της πλώρης με το κομοδέσιο, οι κυλινδρικές τσιμινιέρες με το εφίστιο τους αποκαλύπτουν το μεράκι και τη δεξιοτεχνία του καλλιτέχνη-ναυπηγού*. Υπέροχες εικόνες, ενός έξοχου σκαριού που ακόμα και σήμερα το χαζεύω με θαυμασμό!
> 
> 
> * Να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν γνωρίζω τον κ. Μεσσήνη, απλά είμαι ένας απλός θαυμαστής της δουλειάς του


Συμφωνώ απολύτως! Και μάλιστα μου θύμισες κάποιον, κάπου, κάποτε που έγραψε για το Έλλη, όταν αυτό ήταν παροπλισμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το όνομα Ιπποκράτης " ...Η όμορφη πλώρη και *οι γλυκές καμπύλες* *της πρύμνης* άραγε θα ξαναγκαλιαστούν με τα κύματα του Αιγαίου;..."

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Έλλη, αυτή τη φορά ως Πάρος Εξπρές. Βγαίνοντας απ'το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Ειδικά χαρισμένη στον paroskayak, στον NAIAS II και στον Appia_1978.

O17.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι, ότι σε αυτή την εξαίσια φωτογραφία φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πόσο μοιάζει στο Κεφαλληνία  :Wink: 




> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Έλλη, αυτή τη φορά ως Πάρος Εξπρές. Βγαίνοντας απ'το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
> Ειδικά χαρισμένη στον paroskayak, στον NAIAS II και στον Appia_1978.
> 
> O17.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του Έλλη, αυτή τη φορά ως Πάρος Εξπρές. Βγαίνοντας απ'το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
> Ειδικά χαρισμένη στον paroskayak, στον NAIAS II και στον Appia_1978.
> 
> O17.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση. Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, βάλθηκες να μας τρελάνεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Απόλλων είσαι εκπληκτικός.

Με αφορμή το πρακτορείο του Πρέκα και το σχετικό άρθρο από το *μάγο* εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=12

προτείνω ένα ταξείδι στο χρόνο 30 σχεδόν χρόνια πριν σε ένα εξίσου μαγικό περιβάλλον με το αγαπημένο βαπόρι του φίλου μας. Σε αυτόν είναι αφιερωμένη η παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Κουΐζ προς τους Αξώτες: για ποιο καφενείο γίνεται λόγος;

πηγή flickr

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε φίλοι μου να διαβάσουμε μια ακόμα υπέροχη ιστορία.
Την έγραψε ο *Αποστόλης Δόμβρος* στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο *"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"* που εκδόθηκε το 1999.

Περιλαμβάνει ιστορίες από το Πέραμα που αναφέρονται στη ναυπήγηση των γνωστών και αγαπημένων μας πλοίων.
Συνεχίζουμε με το *"Έλλη".*
Το βιβλίο το βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis.
O φίλος paroskayak μας βοήθησε στη μετατροπή του με κείμενο.

 *Ο ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ «ΕΛΛΗ»* *
* *Αποστόλης Δόμβρος
* 
  "To ναυάγιο του *«Ηράκλειον»* (7 προς 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966), που κόστισε τη ζωή στους διακόσιους τόσους επιβάτες του, έγινε αφορμή να βελτιωθούν στη χώρα μας οι κανονισμοί ασφάλειας των πλοίων και προστασίας της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα. Γενικά, το ναυάγιο αυτό, δημιούργησε ευνοϊκό κλίμα για την εισαγωγή νέας τεχνολογίας στα πλοία, κυρίως στον τομέα της ασφάλειας. Λίγο μετά το ναυάγιο του *«Ηράκλειον»* ξεκίνησε τα ταξίδια του το νεότευκτο φεριμπόουτ *«΅Ελλη» (τον Απρίλιο του 1967),* πλοιοκτησίας του *καπετάν Γιώργη Φραγκουδάκη*, που φτιάχτηκε στο ναυπηγείο *Καμίτση-Γαλά*τη στο Πέραμα, με σχέδια του ναυπηγού *δρ. Χρήστου Μεσσήνη.  

* Το γραφείο μου, η Technoship, είχε αναλάβει τον τεχνικό εξοπλισμό, μια και το *«Κεφαλληνία»* του *καπετάν Μήτσου του Στρίντζη,* που είχε φτιαχτεί νωρίτερα στο ναυπηγείο του *Ζέρβα* στο Πέραμα, είχε γίνει πάλι με σχέδια του *Χρήστου Μεσσήνη*, κι εγώ είχα αναλάβει πάλι σοβαρό μέρος του τεχνικού εξοπλισμού. 
Ύστερα από εισήγηση μου *ο καπετάν Γιώργης Φραγκουδάκης* επείσθη ο καταπέλτης των οχημάτων, στην πρύμνη του σκάφους, να κινείται ηλεκτροϋδραυλικά. 

Η εγκατάσταση του συστήματος αυτού ήταν η πρώτη του είδους σε νεοναυπηγούμενο πλοίο στην Ελλάδα, και σίγουρα, αν είχε εφαρμοσθεί στο *«Ηράκλειον»,* το πλοίο δεν θα ναυαγούσε, γιατί η πόρτα των οχημάτων δεν θα άνοιγε, και δεν θα γινόταν κατάκλιση του καταστρώματος οχημάτων από τα νερά που εισόρμησαν και προκάλεσαν την ανατροπή του.
Επειδή το σύστημα αυτό εγκαθίστατο πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα και ήταν από πλευράς υδραυλικής συνδεσμολογίας αρκετά πολύπλοκα αποφασίστηκε στις δοκιμές του να παρευρίσκεται απότο γερμανικό εργοστάσιο κατασκευής του ένας ειδικός, για να ελέγξει τα πάντα. Κυρίως, να ρυθμίσει τις διάφορες βαλβίδες του. 

Θυμάμαι, το νεότευκτο *«Έλλη»* ήταν πρυμνοδετημένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στην άκρη του προβλήτα, όπου έδεναν τα φεριμπόουτ του Αργοσαρωνικού. Λίγο πιο μέσα, στη μετέπειτα πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη, ήταν επί της οδού ¶στυγκος, στο Μέγαρο Γιαννουλάτου, τα γραφεία διαφόρων εφοπλιστικών εταιρειών και του πλοιοκτήτη του *«Έλλη»,* Φραγκουδάκη.
Μαζί με τον Γερμανό τεχνικό ελέγξαμε την υδραυλική συνδεσμολογία του συστήματος και έγινε η ρύθμιση των βαλβίδων.
Παρόντες ο υδραυλικός, που είχε την εργολαβία όλων των υδραυλικών εγκαταστάσεων του πλοίου, ο ηλεκτρολόγος, που είχε αναλάβει τα ηλεκτρικά, διάφοροι εργάτες και εργολάβοι, που συμπλήρωναν τις δουλειές του πλοίου, και ο ίδιος ο πλοιοκτήτης, που ενδιαφερόταν να δει πώς λειτουργούσε το πρωτοποριακό αυτό σύστημα κίνησης και ασφάλισης του καταπέλτη, που αυτός πρώτος στην Ελλάδα παράγγειλε να εγκατασταθεί στο νέο πλοίο του.
Όταν όλα ήταν έτοιμα, ο Γερμανός τεχνικός (θυμάμαι, παρά το ότι πέρασαν από τότε 32 ολόκληρα χρόνια, το όνομα του, *Γκλώιελ,* τον έλεγαν) πάτησε ένα κουμπί στο μικρό στεγανό πίνακα, που ήταν εγκατεστημένος στον μπουλμέ, λίγο πιο μέσα από τον καταπέλτη. Ακούστηκε ο βόμβος της ηλεκτροϋδραυλικής αντλίας, που κινούσε το συγκρότημα, και αμέσως η τεράστια πόρτα του καταπέλτη, που ζύγιζε κάπου 5 τόνους, άρχισε να ανοίγει, κινούμενη από τα έμβολα των δύο υδραυλικών κυλίνδρων, που πιεζόμενα από το λάδι άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να βγαίνουν μέσα από τους κυλίνδρους τους."
 
Αύριο, με το καλό, η συνέχεια.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φιλους paroskayak, Django, Ellinis, T.S.S. Apollon, Rocinante, Avenger, Vortigern, plori, Sorokhos, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, dimitris, prutanis, Νάξος, NAXOS, Έργης, Νίκος, Leo, Appia 1978, Seaways Lover, έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, cosmas, vinman, Giorgos 1980, giorgos,  Finnpartner 1966, sylver23, BEN BRUCE και Καπετάν Αντρέα.

Υ.Γ. Στο κείμενο έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί δύο διορθώσεις σε σχέση με το πρωτότυπο κείμενο. Συγκεκριμένα, αλλάξαμε τη χρονολογία βύθισης του "Ηράκλειον" (το πρωτότυπο έγραφε 1967), καθώς και το πότε ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια το "Ελλη" (έγραφε ότι ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του πριν από το ναυάγιο).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και η συνέχεια της ιστορίας με τον καταπέλτη του *"Έλλη",* γραμμένη κατά τρόπο μοναδικό από τον *Αποστόλη Δόμβρο
*
 *"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"* (Αθήνα 1999) *Αποστόλης Δόμβρος και "Ναυτικά Χρονικά".*
 Από τον Ellinis και εμένα για όλους τους φίλους.
 
Φίλε, paroskayak, γυρίζουμε κάπου τριάντα τόσα χρόνια πριν  ....

"Προτού η πόρτα ακουμπήσει στο μόλο, ο Γκλώιελ πάτησε ένα μπουτόν που έγραφε *"STOP"* και ο τεράστιος καταπέλτης ακινητοποιήθηκε, μένοντας μετέωρος.
Στο μεταξύ, στο γκαράζ του πλοίου και έξω, πάνω στο μόλο, μαζεύτηκε κόσμος, ο οποίος χάζευε τη λειτουργία του πρωτόγνωρου αυτού συστήματος, που δεν είχε ούτε συρματόσχοινα, ούτε αλυσίδες, ούτε ράουλα.

Ο Γερμανός συνέχισε τις δοκιμές και η πόρτα τις πάνω και κάτω κινήσεις της. Μερικοί καζαντζήδες, που ηλεκτροκολλούσαν σε διάφορα σημεία του τεράστιου καταστρώματος των αυτοκινήτων, άρχισαν να χειροκροτούν και να φωνάζουν «ζήτω». Του πλοιοκτήτη γελούσαν και τα καταγάλαναμάτια του κι εγώ έκανα εξωτερικά τον αδιάφορο, θέλοντας με τον τρόπο αυτό να δείξω τη σιγουριά μου για το αποτέλσμα όσων εγώ πρώτος εφάρμοζα σε νεοκατασκευαζόμενο πλοίο, στην Ελλάδα.

Μεταξύ αυτών που χάζευαν τις δοκιμές από την έξω μεριά του πλοίου ήταν και ο πλοιοκτήτης από τη Σαλαμίνα *Ηλίας Γκούμας* που είχε φερμπόουτ «παντόφλες» στην *Κούλουρη-Λάϊν* και ετοιμαζόταν, μαζί με τον συνεταίρο του *Κοντό*, να ναυπηγήσει έναμεγαλύτερο , που το βάφτισαν *«Σολωνάκι».* Ο Γκούμας, περνώντας για να πάει στο γραφείο του, που και αυτό ήταν στο ίδιο μέγαρο με το γραφείο του *Φραγκουδάκη,* στάθηκε να χαζέψει τις δοκιμές του νέου συστήματος.
Παρακολουθώντας το, δεν μπόρεσε να κρύψει το θαυμασμό του, και φώναξε στον *καπετάν Φραγκουδάκη:*
-Μωρέ, τι ωραία που δουλεύει το σύστημα. Μπράβο!
Ο Φραγκουδάκης ανταπέδωσε την εξωτερίκευση του συναδέλφου του με ένα ανόρεχτο:
-   Να Άσαι καλά.

Τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα του καταπέλτη συνεχίστηκαν, μέχρι που ο *Γκλώιελ* μου είπε:
-Μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα και τις δοκιμές υπερπιέσεως.
-Εντάξει, αφού έχετε τελειώσει με τις ρυθμίσεις των βαλβίδων,είπα.
-Τι έχω ελέγξει και ρυθμίσει όλες.
-Τότε ξεκινήστε.
Ο Γκλώιελ πάτησε το κουμπί *«ΑΝΩ».* Ο καταπέλτης ανέβηκε, ακούμπησε τα στεγανοποιητικά λάστιχα, που είχαν τοποθετηθεί στα χείλη της πόρτας των οχημάτων. Εξακολούθησε να το πατάει. Ένα μούγκρισμα ακούστηκε από το σύστημα και έπειτα από λίγο ένας θόρυβος σαν φύσημα.
-   Πολύ ωραία, άνοιξε η βαλβίδα υπερπιέσεως. Το λάδι γυρίζει πίσω στο τάνκι του. ¶ρα, το σύστημα δουλεύει.
-   Ας κάνουμε το ίδιο και στην κάτω θέση, είπα.
Ο Γκλώιελ πάτησε το κουμπί *«ΚΑΤΩ».* Ο καταπέλτης άρχισε να ανοίγει και κάποια στιγμή ακούμπησε το μόλο. Ο Γερμανός συνέχισε το πάτημα. Ακούστηκε το μούγκρισμα, αλλά δεν ακολούθησε το φύσημα της επιστροφής του λαδιού στο τάνκι του. Ο καταπέλτης εξακολούθησε να κατεβαίνει. Η τεράστια πόρτα άρχισε να πιέζει το μόλο σαν για να σηκώσει το καράβι στον αέρα από την πρύμη.
Μέχρι να  πάρει χαμπάρι ο Γκλώιελ ότι η βαλβίδα υπερπιέσεως δεν είχε ανοίξει, γιατί φαίνεται είχε ξαχάσει να τη ρυθμίσει, έγινε το κακό. Τα έμβολα των κυλίνδρων που άνοιγαν τη πόρτα δεν άντεξαν την τεράστια καταπόνηση, για την οποία δεν είχαν υπολογιστεί και λύγισαν. Έγιναν σαν χαυλιόδοντες ελέφαντα.

          Μαύρη απελπισία με έπιασε. Ο θρίαμβος των προηγουμένων λεπτών μεταβλήθηκε σε φιάσκο. Δεν είπα τίποτα, αλλά πρέπει να είχα γίνει κατάχλωμος. Το ένιωσα από μια ελαφριά ζάλη στο κεφάλι.
          Ο Γερμανός εξακολουθούσε να κοιτάζει το ανώφλι της τεράστιας πόρτας, που στο μέσον του ψηλά βρισκόταν η βαλβίδα υπερπιέσεως που είχε ξεχάσει να ρυθμίσει.
Γυρνάω με φόβο να δω τον πλοιοκτήτη, περιμένοντας βλαστήμιες και δικαιολογημένες φωνές απελπισίας.
          Τίποτα απΆ όλα αυτά.
-Μας μάτιασε ο Γκούμας. Το περίμενα, είπε σιγανά.
Δεν είχα κανένα λόγο να μη συμφωνήσω μαζί του, παρΆ όλο που ποτέ δεν πίστεψα στο μάτιασμα και ήμουν σίγουρος ότι ο Γκλώιελ
είχε ξεχάσει να ρυθμίσει τη βαλβίδα υπερπιέσεως στην κάτω θέση της πόρτας. Ούτε στιγμή δεν πέρασε από το μυαλό μου να εναντιωθώ στην άποψη του πλοιοκτήτη, που ήρθε σαν από μηχανής θεός. Κράτησα την ψυχραιμία μου.
- Ξεμοντάρετε τις μπουκάλες, έδωσε εντολή στους ανθρώπους του ο *Καμίτσης,* που παρακολουθούσε τη δοκιμή, και γυρίζοντας στον *Φραγκουδάκ*η, που γαλήνιος στεκόταν εκεί πλάι παίζοντας στα δάχτυλα των χεριών του ένα στουπί: 
«Θα ισιώσουμε τα έμβολα στο μηχανουργείο μας. Είναι ατσάλι καλής ποιότητας, θα επανέλθουν στο αρχικό σχήμα τους. Δεν είναι καμιά δύσκολη δουλειά».
Πράγματι, την άλλη μέρα τα ισιωμένα έμβολα των κυλίνδρων με τις υδραυλικές μπουκάλες ξαναμπήκαν στη θέση τους. Η βαλβίδα υπερπιέσεως ρυθμίστηκε, από μένα τον ίδιο αυτή τη φορά και, όταν ο καταπέλτης στο άνοιγμα του ακούμπησε πάλι το μόλο και το μπουτόν *«ΚΑΤΩ»* εξακολούθησε να πιέζεται από το νευρικό μου αντίχειρα, ακούστηκε το γνωστό μούγκρισμα και μετά το αναμενόμενο φύσημα, που σήμαινε ότι η βαλβίδα άνοιξε, το λάδι γύριζε στο τάνκι του κι έπαψε να πιέζει τα έμβολα μεγάλωναν το άνοιγμα της χαλύβδινης πόρτας κι αυτή, πιέζοντας το μόλο, προσπαθούσε να σηκώσει το καράβι στον αέρα, όπως χθες.
Το *«Έλλη»* ταξίδεψε επί χρόνια, «γέννησε» κι άλλα καράβια στην *εταιρεία Φραγκουδάκη,* κάποτε άλλαξε χέρια, αλλά ο πρώτος ηλεκτροϋδραυλικός καταπέλτης, που εγκαταστάθηκε σε ελληνικό οχηματαγωγό, λειτουργούσε πάντα χωρίς πρόβλημα.»

----------


## Rocinante

Κι αλλο !!!!
Κι αλλο!!!
Φιλε Αντωνη το κακο ξεκινησε με το Ναξος και συνεχιζεται εδω. Ελπιζω να υπαρχουν και αλλες υπεροχες σαν αυτη ιστοριες γιατι αρχισες να μας κακομαθαινεις
Κι αλλοοοο....... :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλοι Roi και Ελληνίς,

ειλικρινά αναρωτιέμαι που τα βρίσκεται όλα αυτά, με τα οποία μας ταϊζετε κάθε βράδυ :mrgreen:
Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου και ελπίζω για συνέχεια σε αυτό ή άλλα θέματα  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Παρα πολυ καλο ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! και απο εμενα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το* Έλλη* σαν *Πάρος Εξπρές*, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

----------


## Haddock

Μετά το κυρίως πιάτο του φίλτατου Roi, έρχεται το επιδόρπιο του Tss Apollon. Οι ιστορίες παντρεύονται με τις φωτογραφίες και κλείνοντας τα μάτια, η εικόνα του πλοίου φαντάζει ως ανεκπλήρωτο όνειρο που δεν μπορείς να αγγίξεις.

Tss Apollon, κέντησες πάλι σήμερα! ¶λλη μια βελονιά στο μεγάλο κέντημα της ιστορίας του ΕΛΛΗ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του πλοιου που εγινε εκτακτως λογο καποιας κλισης που προκληθηκε.


net (214).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια φωτο απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του πλοιου που εγινε εκτακτως λογο καποιας κλισης που προκληθηκε.
> 
> 
> net (214).jpg


 Απιθανο ντοκουμεντο Ben  Bruce ,  περιμενουμε και αλλο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σχοινουσα*...

SXOINOUSA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο ,ως συνηθως!

----------


## Νάξος

> Ενα πλοίο μία ιστορία! Το πρώτο Ελληνικό κλειστό φέρυ! Με βάθος ιστορίας που θα χρειαστούν δεκάδες σελίδες στο φόρουμ για να τις πούμε. Αυτό φυσικά δέν μας πειράζει και εδώ λοιπόν θα πούμε την ιστορία αυτού του καραβιού! Σαν νεός θα αρκεστώ στο να σας παραθέσω τα στοιχεία του και μερικες φώτο!
> Κατασκευή: 1967 Μεσσήνης & Καμίτσσης - Γαλάτης Πειραιάς
> Μ/Π/Β: 76,91 / 11,5 / 4,5
> Γκρός/Νεκρο Βάρος: 1324 / 361
> Νηολόγιο/ΔΔΣ: Πειραιώς 2629 / SZWA
> ΙΜΟ: 6813409
> Μηχανές: Deutz 2Χ2000 bhp
> Ταχύτητα: 18 κόμβοι


Κάτι δε μου κολλάει καλά. Συγκρίνοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλλη με το Κεφαλληνία βρίσκω σημαντικές διαφορές ως προς το βύθισμα. Δε μπορεί το Έλλη να είχε τόσο μεγάλο βύθισμα. Μήπως επιπλέον γνωρίζει κάποιος τον ακριβή αριθμό ΙΧ που μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν και τα δύο αυτά πλοία; Πιστεύω ότι το Έλλη είχε γκαράζ για περίπου 45 ΙΧ. Το Κεφαλληνία για λίγα παραπάνω, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση αυτά που αναγράφονται στην ιστοσελίδα του Σουηδού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Ιπποκράτης* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ellh.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια και ωραια φωτο. Να πουμε οτι ειναι μετα το καλοκαιρι του 1996, οπου και βγηκε εκτακτως για ενα δεξαμενισμο, μετα απο ξαφνικη κλιση που παρουσιαστηκε.Τα σημαδια απο το προχειρα στρωμενο υφαλοχρωμα ειναι εμφανη

----------


## Amorgos66

...το ΕΛΛΗ απο-επιβιβάζει στην Αιγιάλη παραμονές του Πάσχα του 1981....
1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B*  Παρος Εξπρες*...στην Τηνο.  

elli teliko.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανη φωτο!Δειχνει μια εκπληκτικη προοπτικη!

----------


## Ellinis

Amorgos66 και t.s.s.Apollon, οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι υπέροχες... Ωστε στην Αιγιάλη μέχρι και το ΄86 ο κόσμος έβγαινε με λάντζες;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τους καλούς φίλους *Amorgos66* και *T.S.S. APOLLON* για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.

Η φωτογραφία με το "'Ελλη" στην Αμοργό είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτική.
Εμείς ταξίδεψαμε για την Αιγιάλη το *1988* με το *"'Ελλη"*, ως *"Σχοινούσα*" πλέον, και ο μώλος είχε φτιαχτεί.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Amorgos66 και t.s.s.Apollon, οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι υπέροχες... Ωστε στην Αιγιάλη μέχρι και το ΄86 ο κόσμος έβγαινε με λάντζες;


....διόρθωσα...τυπογραφικό....Το πρώτο καράβι που έπιασε ντόκο στην Αιγιάλη ήταν ο Νηρέας...το 1983....
και αμέσως ακολούθησε και ο Μιαούλης...
Thanks....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 μεχρι τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 70 ειχαν φτιαχτει πολλοι μωλοι σε μικρα νησια για να μπορουν τα νεα τοτε <φερρυ μποτ> να δενουν.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στη *Σίφνο* ο μεγάλος μώλος (για τα δεδομένα εκείνης της εποχής) ολοκληρώθηκε το *1972*.
Τότε πλαγιοδέτησε για πρώτη φορά το *"Οία"* (μετέπειτα *"Λητώ"*).
Το *"'Ελλη",* κάποια στιγμή, είχε προσπαθήσει να προσεγγίσει στη Σίφνο δένοντας στο μώλο που σήμερα δένουν τα τουριστικά. Το βύθισμα, όμως, δεν του επέτρεψε την προσέγγιση.
Την πληροφορία αυτή μου την μετέφερε ο καλός φίλος *Δημήτρης Μυτιληναίος.*

Αργότερα, βέβαια, το *"Έλλη*" (και ως *"Σχοινούσα"* και ως *"Πάρος Εξπρές"*) ήρθε αρκετές φορές στις Καμάρες δένοντας πλέον, στο κεφαλόσκαλο.

Για τα νησιά του μεγέθους (αλλά και της απόστασης από τον Πειραιά) της Σίφνου, οι περισσότεροι μώλοι φτιάχτηκαν στη δεκαετια του '70, ενώ για τα πιο απομακρυσμένα στη δεκαετία του '80.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Απο τα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60 μεχρι τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 70 ειχαν φτιαχτει πολλοι μωλοι σε μικρα νησια για να μπορουν τα νεα τοτε <φερρυ μποτ> να δενουν.


Οποτε και εσυ ROI BAUDOIN αυτο που εγραψα το λες και εσυ.Αλλωστε το μπουμ με τα εγ\ογ του τοτε, ειναι σαν των ταχυπλοων σημερα που θελουν και αυτα <ειδικες> υποδομες.Παραδειγμα η υπερυψωμενη στην παρο με την ελευση του HIGHSPEED 1 το 1997

----------


## Νάξος

Τη φωτογραφία αυτήν την ανέβασα στο θέμα του ¶γιος Γεώργιος ύστερα από μια πρόσφατη καλή ψαριά. Εδώ απλά κάνω μία παράθεση της πηγής. Αφιερωμένη στον Κώστα ¶γα, τον Χάντοκ που υπεραγαπά τη μαλαγάνα Έλλη και τον άρχοντα Ρουά Αντοουάν.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_BbG0G4uHmi...Σ+1987+(2).jpg

----------


## Karolos

*Αφιερωμένη σε όλους*

Elli_1.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *Αφιερωμένη σε όλους*
> 
> Elli_1.jpg


 
Ευχαριστούμε. Είναι πολύ ωραία.  Πρέπει να έχει ήδη μετονομασθεί σε "Σχοινούσα".  Το όνομα στην πλώρη φαίνεται κάπως μεγάλο....  :Cool:

----------


## Karolos

_Και αυτή επίσης αφιερωμένη για εσάς.
_
sc._ (21).jpg

_Λιμάνι Πάρου καλοκαίρι 1989_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ονομα του πλοιου ειναι Σχοινουσα   και το σινιαλο   της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας.  Φιλε Καρολε  ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Karolos

> Ευχαριστούμε. Είναι πολύ ωραία.  Πρέπει να έχει ήδη μετονομασθεί σε "Σχοινούσα".  Το όνομα στην πλώρη φαίνεται κάπως μεγάλο....


_Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, παρέληψα να το αναφέρω._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα εγω γνωριζω τι ψαρια, μεγαλα, πιανεις!Εσυ απλα το επιβεβαιωνεις  με τον καλυτερο τροπο

----------


## Haddock

Η πυροβολαρχία του Κάρολου αστράφτει και βροντάει με τα ατέλειωτα πυρομαχικά της. Αυτά κι αν είναι φιλέματα. Ως αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ κατεργαραίων, χαρείτε το ΕΛΛΗ στη Νιο του 1972. Κοιτάξτε πόσο σκερτσόζικα αρμενίζει στα νερά, μόλις χαράζοντας και τσαλακώνοντας τα. Ίσως, κάποια ονειρεμένα δελφίνια να γλιστρούν παρέα της ίσαμε να καβατζάρει το φανάρι της Ίου.

Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι συναντήθηκα με το ΕΛΛΗ. Όχι, δεν το είδα στον ύπνο μου, ούτε σαν γλυκιά φάτα μοργκάνα σε ρεμέτζο του στην Παροικιά. Στο ¶νω Κουφονήσι, το μοντέλο του όμορφου σκαριού κοσμεί το πρακτορείο του Πράσινου. Έτσι, όσοι βρεθείτε στο Κουφονήσι, μια βόλτα στο πρακτορείο του νησιού θα σας θυμίσει το βαπόρι που άφησε τη δική του ξεχωριστή σφραγίδα στις Κυκλάδες. 



Doubleclick to Zoom

© Photo by C. Wieth&#252;chter

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Απίθανη! 
Οι ξένοι επισκέπτες μας  έχουν πλουσιότατο "υλικό".  Ίσως, επειδή οι φωτογραφικές τους μηχανές ήταν ανώτερες,  περισσότερο, όμως, επειδή οι προτεραιότητες του Έλληνα τουρίστα πριν από τρεις ή τέσσερις δεκαετίες ήταν άλλες...  Και, φαντάζομαι, πολύ πιο δύσκολα ένας Έλληνας θα "ξόδευε" έστω και μια από τις 36 ή 24 φωτο των κλασσικών φιλμς που τότε κυκλοφορούσαν, προκειμένου να βγάλει  ένα βαπόρι... :|  Τα λεφτά δεν περίσσευαν, και υποπτεύομαι ότι υπήρχε και ο φόβος ...  :Sad: 
Ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο κυκλοφορεί ανά τον κόσμο....The truth is out there...  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι  σημερα αν δεν υπηρχαν οι ψηφιακες μηχανες και υπηρχαν ακομα τα φιλμ οι φωτο στο φορουμ και τη γκαλερι θα ηταν περιπου το 1\10.Βαλτε ακομα οτι οι αντιστοιχες μηχανες κομπακτ δεν τραβαγαν καλες φωτο.Για να εβγαζε κανεις φωτο αξιοσεων ηθελε μια μηχανη ρεφλεξ  κανα δυο φακους και φυσικα φιλμ.Απο οτι εχετε δει υπηρχαν και πολλοι τρελοι τοτε, οπως ο απιθανος ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ ,και μερικοι αλλοι, που θυσιαζαν χρονο και αρκετο χρημα για να φωτογραφισουν αυτο που αγαπουσαν.Στο ολο κοστος βεβαια ειναι και τα εισιτηρια και ολα τα αλλα.
Τωρα για τον φοβο που λεει ο καπεταν αντρεας προσωπικα νομιζω οτι μαλλον ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα, εκτος αν εννοει κατι αλλο.Οι δυσκολιες αρχισαν πριν απο περιπου 15 χρονια οταν καποιοι ειδαν πραγματα που δεν ηθελαν να βγουν παρα εξω, και εβλεπαν με καχυποψια, με αλλα λογια, ενα νεο περιοδικο, που τους αφορουσε.Σημερα με τα διαφορα site και blogs και με μια φωτογραφικη μηχανη ο καθενας στο χερι, εστω και απο κινητο, ειναι ενας εν δυναμη εχθρος ο οποιος με μια λαθος διαχειριση αρχειων μπορει να δημιουργησει παρα πολλα προβληματα.
Πιστευω λοιπον οτι πρεπει να κανουμε το χομπι μας αγνα και οχι με δολο και ας αφησουμε τους ανθρωπους της θαλασσας να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν αρκετα καλα να κανουν οπως αλλωστε το κανουν και τοσα χρονια

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Τωρα για τον φοβο που λεει ο καπεταν αντρεας προσωπικα νομιζω οτι μαλλον ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα, εκτος αν εννοει κατι αλλο.


Απ'οτι μου μεταφέρουν παλαιότεροι, αφού μιλάμε για περιόδους που δεν έζησα, σε "πολιτικά ευαίσθητες" εποχές (όπως π.χ. τη χρονιά που φέρεται ότι βγήκε η πιο πάνω φωτο του Haddock), υπήρχε ο λεγόμενος _"φόβος του χωροφύλακα"_.  Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εαν για οποιονδήποτε τρόπο τραβούσες την προσοχή των αρχών, περνούσες από ...κόσκινο, προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί εαν οι πολιτικές απόψεις και βιοθεωρίες, οι δικές σου και κάποιου μακρινού σου ...θείου, απειλούσαν την _"καθεστώσα τάξη"_.  
Υποθέτω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν είχαν ούτε την πρόθεση, ούτε τα μέσα, αλλά ούτε και το κουράγιο να απειλήσουν το καθεστώς.
Όμως, κι'αν κάποιος είχε καθαρή συνείδηση, σίγουρα το τελευταίο πράγμα που ήθελε είναι να έχει τρεχάματα με αστυνομίες κλπ, _"δι'υπόθεσίν του"_. 
 Μάλλον υπήρχε κάποια αντίληψη ότι πρέπει να κοιτάς τη δουλειά σου, να μην τραβάς την προσοχή, και να προσπαθείς να περνάς όσο το δυνατόν πιο πολύ απαρατήρητος...
Επισημαίνω ότι ακόμα και σήμερα η χρήση φωτ. μηχανών, καμερών κλπ είναι απαγορευμένη σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές π.χ. αεροδρόμια, στρατόπεδα, και όχι μόνον, είχαμε δε και πρόσφατο παράδειγμα άσκησης ποινικής δίωξης κατά παραβατών.
Μπορώ να φαντασθώ, λοιπόν, τον αμόρφωτο (και αυστηρά διατεταγμένο) χωροφύλακα π.χ. της Ίου του 1972 να αντιμετωπίζει με εξαιρετική καχυποψία κάποιον που θα τραβά φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι, ειδικά εαν αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις "κλασσικές" πόζες (π.χ. κοντινά πλάνα με παιδιά κλπ).
Και τους αλλοδαπούς, βέβαια,  δεν τους ενοχλούσαν έτσι εύκολα, αφού δεν ήθελαν να δημιουργηθούν δυσμενείς εντυπώσεις στο εξωτερικό.
Με τους ντόπιους, όμως, πρέπει να ήταν αλλιώς...
Αυτά είναι απλές σκέψεις μου.
Ας μας πει, όμως, και κάποιος μεγαλύτερος κάτι πιο έγκυρο.

----------


## Haddock

> Κάτι δε μου κολλάει καλά. Συγκρίνοντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του Έλλη με το Κεφαλληνία βρίσκω σημαντικές διαφορές ως προς το βύθισμα.


Η παρατήρηση σου είναι ορθή και τώρα τη διάβασα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και οι mods πρέπει να το διορθώσουν. Ο Σκολαρίκος δίνει το βύθισμα του ΕΛΛΗ στα 3.70μ. (όχι 4.5 όπως γράφτηκε) και του ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ στα 3.35μ. ¶ρα η διαφορά είναι μικρή και αμελητέα.




> Απίθανη! 
> Οι ξένοι επισκέπτες μας  έχουν πλουσιότατο "υλικό".  Ίσως, επειδή οι φωτογραφικές τους μηχανές ήταν ανώτερες,  περισσότερο, όμως, επειδή οι προτεραιότητες του Έλληνα τουρίστα πριν από τρεις ή τέσσερις δεκαετίες ήταν άλλες...  Και, φαντάζομαι, πολύ πιο δύσκολα ένας Έλληνας θα "ξόδευε" έστω και μια από τις 36 ή 24 φωτο των κλασσικών φιλμς που τότε κυκλοφορούσαν, προκειμένου να βγάλει  ένα βαπόρι... :|  Τα λεφτά δεν περίσσευαν, και υποπτεύομαι ότι υπήρχε και ο φόβος ... 
> Ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο κυκλοφορεί ανά τον κόσμο....The truth is out there...


Ξέρουμε όλοι οι νησιώτες πόσο απρόσιτα ήταν τα νησιά μας, ειδικά για τον Έλληνα τουρίστα πριν από τέσσερις δεκαετίες . Εικάζω ότι οι ελάχιστοι Έλληνες επισκέπτες ακόμη και με όλα τα φωτογραφικά συμπράγκαλα τους, θα εστίαζαν, εκτός από τις αναμνηστικές πόζες, στα αρχαία του κάθε νησιού και στις βυζαντινές εκκλησίες. Οι οποίοι Έλληνες τουρίστες το τελευταίο που θα σκέφτονταν, θα ήταν ν' απαθανατίσουν τους ίδιους τους «σκυλοπνίχτες» τους.  :Smile: 

Ευτυχώς που οι ξένοι επισκέπτες ήταν από άλλο πλανήτη. Οι περισσότεροι απ' αυτούς έτρεφαν μεγάλο θαυμασμό για τη νησιώτικη κουλτούρα, τους νησιώτες και πάνω απ' όλα για τα πλοία που τους ταξίδευαν. Νομίζω ότι απέδειξαν τα παραπάνω στο μέγιστο βαθμό μέσα από το φωτογραφικό φακό τους. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, από νοσταλγία περισσότερο, έχω μιλήσει με πολλούς τουρίστες, επισκέπτες, και hippies των Κυκλάδων της δεκαετίας του 1960 και του 1970. Οι περισσότεροι μιλάνε με τα καλύτερα λόγια για τα ευτράπελα, τις περιπέτειες, και τις αξέχαστες διακοπές τους σ' ένα διαφορετικό Αιγαίο. Ένα Αιγαίο που πρόσφερε άπειρες ευκαιρίες για τους επίδοξους φωτογράφους με τα πενιχρά μέσα της εποχής.

Το δε φωτογραφικό υλικό τους είναι αξιοθαύμαστο όπως και το υλικό των εκλεκτών συνοδοιπόρων στο παρών. Το όμορφο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλοι, μα όλοι ανεξαιρέτως, οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έδειξαν μεγάλη χαρά να μοιραστούν τις ιστορίες και το πλούσιο υλικό τους. Το δύσκολο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι οι θησαυροί αυτοί είναι δυσεύρετοι και ο εντοπισμός τους είναι σχεδόν αδύνατος. Είμαστε σαν τους αρχαιολόγους με το σκουπάκι ένα πράγμα. Σιγά σιγά, με πολλή υπομονή και ψάξιμο, θα δούμε όμορφα πράγματα από τις Κυκλάδες που αγαπήσαμε.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Φίλε Νάξος,
> Να 'σαι καλά για το ιστορικό της Έλλης. Οποιαδήποτε, ιστορία και πληροφορίες για το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες. Έχω παιδικές αναμνήσεις από το Έλλη όταν το ταξίδεψα προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 70. Κάθε πρόσθετο λιθαράκι που μπαίνει στις μνήμες μας, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.
> Παραθέτω άλλη μια φωτογραφία που γεμίζει αναμνήσεις για όσους και όσες έζησαν την Έλλη του Φραγκουδάκη.
> 
> Elli in Kasos, 1983.jpg
> 
> 
> Πηγή φωτογραφίας


Πολυ καιρο μετα βλεπω αυτη τη ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΡΑ. Εχω μεγαλη αδυναμια στο μικρο αυτο νησι της δωδεκανησου. Εχω ακουσει για πολλα βαπορια που εφταναν ως εκει, αλλα ρε συ Giovanni επιανε και το Ελλη; Ενα τοσο μικρο βαπορακι κατεβαινε μεχρι την Κασο, σε ενα τοσο δυσκολο πελαγος :Confused: ; Εν τω μεταξυ η απο-επιβιβαση πρεπει να γινεται στον Εμπορειο αν κρινω απο τη φωτογραφια.Ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια του Ολυμπια (Chantilly) του helatros68 που στα τελη του 80' επιανε στο μωλο διπλα στην Μπουκα στο Φρυ ενω πλεον εχουν ριξει μπλοκια και το βαπορι αραζει αρκετα πιο εξω.ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΙΚΗ.





Προσθηκη:
Εδω και μια μαγικη φωτογραφια του Helatros. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=96

Τελος να αναδημοσιευσω και μια φωτογραφια πανοραμικη, σε πρωτο πλανο ο Εμπορειος στο βαθος το Φρυ.

Emporios_Fry_4_8_2008.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Haddock    το περασμενο καλοκαιρι στην συναντηση σου με το μοντελο του Ελλη φωτογραφια  εβγαλες?

----------


## Haddock

> Εχω ακουσει για πολλα βαπορια που εφταναν ως εκει, αλλα ρε συ Giovanni επιανε και το Ελλη; Ενα τοσο μικρο βαπορακι κατεβαινε μεχρι την Κασο, σε ενα τοσο δυσκολο πελαγος;


Νιόνιο, τούτο το πλοίο έχει γράψει τη δεύτερη ιστορία του στην Κασοκαρπαθία. Το _Ελλάκι_ ήταν μικρό αλλά θαυματουργό και ταξίδεψε σε δύσκολες θάλασσες. Αρμένισε όχι μόνο στο ευέξαπτο Καρπάθιο αλλά και στην ιδιότροπη Αδριατική. Πάρε ένα μεζεδάκι από μια ναύλωση το καλοκαίρι του 1984. Μέχρι και στο Brindisi έχει φτάσει η χάρη του.  :Cool: 

TSS Apollon, φώτο γιοκ αλλά επιφυλάσσομαι για το καλοκαίρι.  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σχοινουσα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
ship006.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πάρε ένα μεζεδάκι από μια ναύλωση το καλοκαίρι του 1984. Μέχρι και στο Brindisi έχει φτάσει η χάρη του.


Νομίζω πως στη φωτογραφία το καράβι έχει τα σινιάλα του Φραγκιουδάκη ακόμη. Μήπως δεν είναι ναύλωση αλλά είναι από την εποχή που έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα-Πρίντεζι για λογαριασμό του πλοιοκτήτη του;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι δεν ηταν ναυλωση αλλα δουλευε για την FRAGLINE

----------


## despo

Και ομως και ναύλωση έκανε, αλλά και δρομολόγια για την εταιρεία.
Η ναύλωση έγινε μετα την απομάκρυνσή του απο την ακτοπλοία, ενω
έκανε δρομολόγια αποκλειστικά για τη Fragline το 1985, διάστημα κατα το οποίο η εταιρεία δεν είχε δευτερο καράβι μετα την πώληση του 'Γεωργιος' και μεχρι να αγοραστει την επόμενη χρονια ο 1ος 'Ουρανός'. Ναυλωτής (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβως ποια χρονιά έγινε αυτό) πάντως ηταν ο πράκτορας τηε εταιρείας στο Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν ήρθατε διαβασμένοι και δεν κάνατε την εργασία για το σπίτι. 
Έχει ξαναγίνει η ίδια συζήτηση για τη ναύλωση. Όπως τα λέει ο despo είναι. Η φωτογραφία είναι το καλοκαίρι του 1984, τη σαιζόν δηλαδή που το _Ελλάκι_ ναυλώθηκε κατά τα γραφόμενα του esperos.

----------


## despo

Μπράβο Αγαπητέ τωρα μου θύμισες και το όνομα της εταιρείας που είχε ναυλώσει το καράβι. Ομως με την ευκαιρία μου ήρθε στη μνήμη μου, οτι πάντα το ίδιο πλοίο είχε ξαναπάει και το 1976 στο Μπρίντιζι. Επειδή με τις πολλές μετακομίσεις, δεν κατάφερα να κρατήσω στη συλλογή ενα πολυσέλιδο διαφημιστικό που είχε βγάλει τοτε η εταιρεία, ενδεχομένως κάποιος μπορεί να έχει στη συλλογή του, αν όχι θα προσπαθήσω να επιβεβαιώσω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μπράβο Αγαπητέ τωρα μου θύμισες και το όνομα της εταιρείας που είχε ναυλώσει το καράβι. Ομως με την ευκαιρία μου ήρθε στη μνήμη μου, οτι πάντα το ίδιο πλοίο είχε ξαναπάει και το 1976 στο Μπρίντιζι. Επειδή με τις πολλές μετακομίσεις, δεν κατάφερα να κρατήσω στη συλλογή ενα πολυσέλιδο διαφημιστικό που είχε βγάλει τοτε η εταιρεία, ενδεχομένως κάποιος μπορεί να έχει στη συλλογή του, αν όχι θα προσπαθήσω να επιβεβαιώσω.


Σιγουρα φιλε despo κατι περισσοτερο ξερεις :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα φιλε despo το 1976 το Ελλη απο το λιμανι της Ηγουμενιτσας αναχωρουσε για Κερκυρα και Μπριντεζι

----------


## despo

Ειδατε λοιπον φίλοι Απόλλων και Ben Bruce, η σωστή και ειλικρινής συνεργασία μας φέρνει ειδήσεις !

----------


## Haddock

Πάστωσε δυό-τρία κοπίδια και φτιάξε τη δικιά σου γκαλερί με μπαγιάτικη μαγιά. Κάπου τα έχω ξαναδεί όλα αυτά.... :shock:  Απλά κρίμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαλα τρελο clopyright  R !Δεν παιζεται ο τυπος ολα απο αυτα που εχουν ανεβει στο ναυτιλια με υπογραφες και ονοματα

----------


## Ellinis

> Πρυμνοδετημένο στην Ακτή Ξαβερίου, το 1989 νομίζω, λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του ως ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ .
> 
> paros expr.jpg


Σε συνέχεια της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας και μια λίγα βήματα πιο αριστερά που αποκαλύπτει λίγο παραπάνω το ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Ηταν η εποχή που τα δέντρα στο Ξαβέρι δεν είχαν ακόμη ψηλώσει και η φωτογράφιση δεν ήταν δύσκολη υπόθεση, αρκεί να μην ήταν τα πλοία κωλημένα μεταξύ τους όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση. 

paros express6.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Ελλη_
_Νηολογιο Πειραιως_* 2629*
_Διακριτικο Κλησεως_* SZWA*
Elli.jpg

argo.jpg
_Περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ_

_Το Ελλη κατασκευαστηκε για λογαριασμο του Γ. Φραγκουδακη στο ναυπηγειο Καμιτση & Γαλατη στο Περαμα. Ηταν ενα πανεμορφο σκαρι μηκους 77 μετρων του οποιου την σχεδιαση εκανε ο ναυπηγος Χ. Μεσσηνης. Η καθελκυση του εγινε την Πεμπτη 8 Σεπτεμβριου του 1966. Οταν ολοκληρωθηκε η κατασκευη του, εγιναν τα εγκαινια του πλοιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια ηταν Πεμπτη 23 Μαρτιου 1967. Ξεκινησε δρομολογια τον Απριλιο του 1967 απο Πειραια καθε Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη-Κυριακη στις 09.00 για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και καθε Τριτη-Πεμπτη-Σαββατο στις 09.00 για Παρο-Ναξο ηταν το πρωτο F/B που εριξε καταπελτη στην Παροναξια. Απο τον Ιουνιο του 1967 εκτελoυσε καθημερινα δρομολογια για Παρο-Ναξο. Το 1972 προεκτεινει το δρομολογιο του για Ιο-Οια-Θηρα. Το 1976 το Ελλη περνα στην Αδριατικη και κανει την ροτα Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Μπριντεζι,την επομενη χρονια επιστρεφει και παλι στο Αιγαιο... στα επομενα χρονια που ακολουθησαν επιασε πολλα λιμανια στην αγονο των Κυκλαδων, την Ικαρια, την Σαμο, τις Δ. Κυκλαδες & την αγονο των Δωδεκανησων... το 1984 και 1985 εχει ροτα και παλι στην Αδριατικη Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Μπριντεζι.
Το καλοκαιρι του 1986 περνα στα χερια της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας μετονομαζεται Σχοινουσα και συνεχιζει να κανει δρομολογια στην αγονο των Κυκλαδων μεχρι και το 1988, την επομενη χρονια δρομολογειται απο την Μυκονο για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα-Ηρακλειο.Το 1990 αλλαζει πλοιοκτητη ανηκει πλεον στην ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια Καταπολιανη το ονομα του ειναι Παρος Εξπρες και εκτελει ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια μεχρι τον Αυγουστο του 1993, αυτη ειναι η χρονια που το αγοραζει το Υπουργειο Αιγαιου με σκοπο την μετατροπη του σε πλωτο νοσοκομειο, το πλοιο πηγε στο Κερατσινι, εκει εκανε καποιες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες και μετονομαστηκε Ιπποκρατης, ομως η ιδεα αυτη ποτε δεν τελεσφορησε και το σκαρι παρεμεινε παροπλισμενο μεχρι  τις 11 Φεβρουαριου του 2005... ειναι η χρονια που πουληθηκε για παλιοσιδερα...
...αυτες οι ομορφες καμπυλες της πλωρης και της πρυμνης ποτε πια δεν ξαναγκαλιαστηκαν με τα κυματα του Αιγαιου... τα κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα ποτε πια δεν αισθανθηκαν την ανασα της ζωης του ταξιδιωτη... το συντροφεμα των γλαρων... τα παιχνιδισματα των δελφινιων...
...ομορφο σκαρι εκανες το τελευταιο σου ταξιδι δεσμιο του ρυμουλκου που σε οδηγησε στην φλογα του διαλυτη σε γειτονικο διαλυτηριο..._

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετικά ειπομένα από τον tss apollon! Το ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ, ο ΝΗΡΕΥΣ και το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ήταν τα μαργαριτάρια των άγονων γραμμών στη δεκαετία του ΄80. Ας δούμε και μια φωτο από τουριστικό οδηγό του ΄70, με το ΕΛΛΗ να ετοιμάζεται για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι. Ο τουρίστας με το σακίδιο θα πρέπει να βλαστήμησε για να ανέβει μέχρι το μπαρκαρίζο της πρύμνης :mrgreen:

Και το καράβι στα αριστερά, το αναγνώρισε κανείς;

elli.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis Ειναι Ελληνικο   σκαρι  σχεδιασμενο οπως και το Ελλη απο τον ιδιο ναυπηγο τον Χ.Μεσσηνη καθελκυσης του 1971.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Φιλε Ellinis Ειναι Ελληνικο σκαρι σχεδιασμενο οπως και το Ελλη απο τον ιδιο ναυπηγο τον Χ.Μεσσηνη καθελκυσης του 1971.


...είχε φοβερή σφυρίκτρα,,,,μια απέραντη βεράντα στην πλώρη κάτω από
τη γέφυρα, δεν άλλαξε ποτέ όνομα και έφερε στις δίδυμες τσιμινιέρες του
το ΣΜ και άλλωτε το Σ.... :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστοί και οι δύο σας, είναι πράγματι το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.
Οι εικόνες με τα ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοία να είναι παραταγμένα το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο αντέξανε μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ΄80. Κάτι οι αδυναμίες τους, κάτι οι ανάγκες των νησιών που μεγάλωσαν, τα έστειλαν εκτός Πειραιά και σταδιακά στο περιθώριο...

----------


## Apostolos

Η γυφτουριά του ντόκου σε όλο την το μεγαλείο...
Λές και φορτώνει στην Αλεξάνδρια της Αιγύπτου...
Ειμασταν και είμαστε χρόνια πίσω...

Ευγε για τις φώτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παρος Εξπρες*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1992
DSCN2587.jpg

----------


## Dimigrant

Πεστα χρυσοστομε Αποστολε, δυστυχως ομως δεν αλλαζει η κατασταση...
Πολυ ωραιες  φωτογραφιες, τις βλεπεις και νοσταλγεις τα ωραια χρονια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Έλλη που έκανα αρκετά ταξίδια στην Πάρο, σαν Ιπποκράτης όταν είχε φτάσει στην Agiaga και είχε ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του. Βέβαια η φωτο του φίλου Selim San που τον ευχαριστώ, γράφει 08/03/2004 και δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που μας λέει ο Φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON & το περιοδικό _ΑΡΓΩ λίγο παραπάνω, δηλαδή ότι ήταν παροπλισμένο μέχρι το 2005. Οι πιο ειδική σε αυτά τα θέματα ας μας διαφωτίσουν._
_Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου._


Ippokratis cut.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Έλλη που έκανα αρκετά ταξίδια στην Πάρο, σαν Ιπποκράτης όταν είχε φτάσει στην Agiaga και είχε ξεκινήσει η διάλυση του. Βέβαια η φωτο του φίλου Selim San που τον ευχαριστώ, γράφει 08/03/2004 και δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που μας λέει ο Φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON & το περιοδικό _ΑΡΓΩ λίγο παραπάνω, δηλαδή ότι ήταν παροπλισμένο μέχρι το 2005. Οι πιο ειδική σε αυτά τα θέματα ας μας διαφωτίσουν._
> _Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου._
> 
> 
> Ippokratis cut.jpg


_Φιλε Παντελη Μαλλον η ημερομηνια της φωτογραφιας θα πρεπει να ειναι 8/3/2005_
_Διοτι στο τευχος του περιοδικου ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ μηνος Μαρτιου 2005 και στην σελιδα 207 αναφερει μεχρι και την ωρα που απεπλευσε ο ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ ρυμουλκουμενος να παει να συναντηση την φλογα του διαλυτη, ηταν ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 11 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2005_ _και ωρα 16.00'_

DSCF0428.jpg
DSCF0430.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όμως φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON όπως βλέπεις η φωτο του Selim San γράφει 08/03/2004. Τώρα τι έχει γίνει και γω δεν ξέρω :Sad: .

ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το θεμα ειναι οτι το βαπορακι απεπλευσε ρυμουλκουμενο *11 Φεβρουαριου 2005!!!*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι πεις φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON   :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Παντελη και το Βιβλιο Ελληνικη Ακτοπλοια 1945-1995 αναφερει σαν ετος διαλυσης     το 2005_ 
Ελληνικη Ακτοπλο&#953.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όσο στενάχωρη τόσο συγκλονιστική η φωτογραφία από το λαβωμένο ΈΛΛΗ στην παραλία του Αλιαγά...
Το καραβάκι είχε μείνει παροπλισμένο επί 12 χρόνια. Αρχικά στον Πειραιά, μετά στο Ικόνιο και τέλος στο Κερατσίνι. Έφυγε για σκραπ το Φλεβάρη του 2005. Ίσως η μηχανή του Selim να είχε λάθος ημερομηνία...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Με τον χαμο του το πανεμορφο δημιουργημα του Χ.Μεσσηνη εδωσε ζωη σε εναν αλλο "Ιπποκρατη" ο οποιος εχει σημα... το καραβακι! προσφεροντας υγεια, χαρα και χαμογελο σε παρα πολλα παιδακια_ 

_Ριξτε μια ματια_
http://www.hamogelo.gr/default.asp?pid=471&la=1

----------


## esperos

Και  σε  καλύτερες  στιγμές  όταν  όργωνε  το  Αιγαίο.  Εν πλω  9  Αυγούστου  1982.

ELLI 9-8-82 001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Υπεροχη φωτογραφια του πανεμορφου Ελληνικου σκαριου με τις εξαισιες καμπυλες!!!_
_ Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο esperos που μας εκπλησσει παντα ευχαριστα με τα ανεκτιμητα φωτογραφικα του ντοκουμεντα!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και σε καλύτερες στιγμές όταν όργωνε το Αιγαίο. Εν πλω 9 Αυγούστου 1982.
> 
> ELLI 9-8-82 001.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε esperos. Υπέροχη φωτο, μιάς άλλης.....ανέμελης εποχής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφο σκαρι το _Ελλη.._.

]Elli 1967.jpg

delcampe.net

----------


## Karolos

> Ομορφο σκαρι το _Ελλη.._.
> 
> ]Elli 1967.jpg
> 
> delcampe.net


 
_Καταπληκτικό σκαρί όντως.

karolos_11_092.jpg

Εδώ στην Πάρο τον Αύγουστο του 1989, Αφιερωμένη σε εσένα φίλε μας.

(Το βαπόρι με το όνομα μου δεν το βρήκα.)_

----------


## despo

Στου οποίου την πώληση σαν 'Ιπποκράτης' έγινε σκάνδαλο, για το οποίο οπως έγινε ολα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν πλήρωσε κανείς.

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΕΛΛΗ ταξιδεύει κάπου στο Αιγαίο...(καλλιτεχνική απεικόνιση) 

Elli7 (2).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Μετα την ομορφη καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Maiandros να δουμε  ακομη  μια φωτογραφια του Ελλη τραβηγμενη λιγο πριν ολοκληρωθουν    οι κατασκευαστικες του εργασιες

_ELLI photo S.Valakis.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Σ.Βαλακης 

_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιες φωτο απο τους φιλους TSS APOLLON & maiandros

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το δημιουργημα του Χ.Μεσσηνη  εν πλω...  το σκαρι με τις   ομορφες καμπυλες εχοντας το σινιαλο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας και στην πλωρη  τ'ονομα "Σχοινουσα"

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ by  K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> _Το δημιουργημα του Χ.Μεσσηνη  εν πλω...  το σκαρι με τις   ομορφες καμπυλες εχοντας το σινιαλο της Ελληνικης Ακτοπλοιας και στην πλωρη  τ'ονομα "Σχοινουσα"
> 
> Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
> _ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ by  K.Pappas.jpg


Υπέροχη φωτογραφία! ...πόσο πολύ ταιριάζουν οι καμπύλες των απόνερων που σηκώνονται με τις καμπύλες του πλοίου και το αντίθετο....

----------


## leo85

Ο  γράφων 10 χρονών τότε στη Πάρο και πίσω μου το Έλλη. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ - ΠΑΡΟ 1972.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτές είναι αναμνήσεις.

----------


## Maiandros

> Ο  γράφων 10 χρονών τότε στη Πάρο και πίσω μου το Έλλη. Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ - ΠΑΡΟ 1972.jpg


Ωραίο κανείς να έχει φωτογραφίες με τέτοιο φόντο....!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας ειπες και την ηλικια σου!Μοναδικη φωτο πραγματικα φιλε leo 85

----------


## leo85

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας ....... κάποια στιγμή θα βγάλω και άλλες από το μπαούλο και θα σας δείξω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ στον πειραια τον ιανουαριο του 1995

σάρωση0133.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι μετά το παραλίγο βούλιαγμά του;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Είναι μετά το παραλίγο βούλιαγμά του;


Οχι ειναι πριν το παρολιγοο βουλιαγμα που λες εγινε το καλοκαιρι, μαιος-ιουνιος καπου εκει του 1996, απο οπου εχω και φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## leo85

Να την ανεβάσεις να τη δούμε φίλε ΒΕΝ :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

net (214).jpg




> Μια φωτο απο τον τελευταιο δεξαμενισμο του πλοιου που εγινε εκτακτως λογο καποιας κλισης που προκληθηκε.
> 
> 
> net (214).jpg



Ηδη ανεβασμενη εδω και 4 χρονια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ελλη* στη Ναξο  τον Σεπτεμβριο 1978 απο το _Κυκλαδικο Φως_.

19780900 Ελλη Κυκλ Φως.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Mια φωτογραφία που βρήκα τυχαία σε αυτό το Ιστολόγιο με το Έλλη στη Νάξο το 1970
(Ισως έχει ξανα ανέβει)

NAXOS 1970(ELLI).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Συντοπίτη, η φωτογραφία σου μου θύμισε ταξίδι τη δεκαετία του 90 με το Πάρος Εξπρές από Πάρο για Δονούσα. Φύγαμε 11 το πρωί και φτάσαμε στον Σταυρό στις 7 το απόγευμα! Η "κόρη του Φραγκουδάκη" μας πρόσφερε ενδοκυκλαδικές συγκινήσεις στην πορεία για Δονούσα. Η κρουαζιέρα με το Έλλη μας ταξίδεψε από Πάρο-Νάξο-Ηρακλειά-Σχοινουσα-Κουφονήσι-Καταπολα-Αιγιαλη-Δονούσα! Πως να λησμονήσεις 8 ώρες, καραβολατρικής ηδονής...
> 
> Φυσικά, σε όλο το ταξίδι ήμασταν αραχτοί πάνω στην κουβερτωμένη πλώρη και αφήναμε το μπότζι να μας νανουρίζει. Το ταξίδι ήταν απόλαυση με το νωχελικό πέρασμα του ιστορικού ποσταλιού από τα Φώκλαντς... Εποχες που φαίνονται μακρινές, κι όμως ήταν δεν ήταν σχεδόν πριν 10 χρόνια...


Μα πιο παλια, τον Απριλιο του 1974, το *Ελλη* ειχε αφησει την αγονη γραμμη στο *Μιαουλης* και εκεινο εκανε την βασικη γραμμη Παροναξιας...  Φωνη της Παρου Απριλιος 1974.

19740412 all Foni tis Parou.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Εγώ το ταξίδεψα μια και μόνη φορά επί Ε/Α ως "Σχοινούσσα", θα πρέπει να ήτανε Νοέμβριος του 1990 ή 1991, και έκανε εκείνο το δρομολόγιο-σιδηρόδρομος Σύρο-Πάρο-Νάξο και μετά όλη την άγονη των ανατολικών Κυκλάδων. Εφευγε από Πειραιά στις 16.00 αν θυμάμαι καλά. 

Φτάνοντας στον Πειραιά, μόλις το έιδε ο πατέρας μου λέει "Τι Σχοινούσα και βλακείες, το Eλλη έιναι αυτό!!" Θυμάμαι ακόμα πόση εντύπωση μου έκαναν οι καμπύλες του, έμοιαζε πολύ με ξύλινο σκάφος, καθώς επίσης και το πόσο μικρό ήταν σε σχέση με τα άλλα πλοία που ήταν δεμένα δίπλα του. Αργότερα παρατήρησα τις ίδες γραμμές και σε ένα άλλο πλοίο, το Ιονιον, και πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να μάθω την ιστορία τους, οτι δηλαδή είχαν τον ίδιο ναυπηγό.

Το γκαραζ του ήταν πολύ μικρό και στο βάθος έιχε θυμάμαι δυό κολώνες που άφηναν ένα μικρό χώρο ανάμεσά τους και αναρωτιόμουνα αν ήταν δυνατόν να χωρέσει αυτοκίνητο εκει μέσα, παρόλα αυτά χώραγε.

Από το ταξίδι δεν θυμάμαι πολλά, εκτός του ότι η συντήρηση του πλοίου ήτανε χάλια, οι τουαλέτες βουλωμένες και γεμάτες μέχρι απάνω. Δεσαμε στη Σύρο και μείναμε εκεί αρκετή ώρα, πάνω από δίωρο, χωρίς να μας εξηγήσει κανείς το λόγο της καθυστέρησης (δεν είχε απαγορευτικό). Για να μην πολυλογώ, φτάσαμε στη Νάξο αρκετή ώρα μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και κατεβαίνοντας σκεφτόμουνα πόσο ακόμα ταξίδι έχουν μπροστά τους αυτοί που πήγαιναν Αμοργό ή Δονούσα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ELLI (Fraglines).jpg To Eλλάκι κάποιο πρωινό.Οι πολύ νεότεροι προσέξτε πως ήταν παλιά οι ντόκοι γύρω από τον Αγ.Διονύση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_O φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σερνει τον χορο των αναμνησεων με τα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα που μας χαριζει!!!  ...αρωμα και χρωμα απο το παρελθον!!! 
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ELLI a.jpg H συνέχεια της φωτό στο 203 :Fat: .

----------


## Maiandros

> ELLI a.jpg H συνέχεια της φωτό στο 203.


Απίθανη φωτογραφία! από αυτή την οπτική γωνία το ΕΛΛΗ έδειχνε πολύ μακρύ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το σκαρι με τις ομορφες καμπυλες το 1993 κληθηκε να διαδραματιση εναν σημαντικο   ρολο ομως η ιδεα δεν τελεσφορησε ποτε 

ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994
_1994 IPPOKRATIS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα ομορφο πλοιο σε μια νοσταλγικη φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON.Πιστευω οτι την αλλη εβδομαδα θα σας κανω ενα 3d ταξιδι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ELLI ..καθημερινως δια Συρο Παρο Ναξο 

DSC06741.jpg


σε κλιμακα 1/300 που μολις κατασκευασα

----------


## Takerman

> ELLI ..καθημερινως δια Συρο Παρο Ναξο 
> 
> DSC06741.jpg
> 
> 
> σε κλιμακα 1/300 που μολις κατασκευασα


Πάντα καταπληκτικός.

----------


## despo

Θαυμαστά τα έργα σου φίλε Ben Bruce !

----------


## Ellinis

> ELLI ..καθημερινως δια Συρο Παρο Ναξο 
> 
> DSC06741.jpg
> 
> 
> σε κλιμακα 1/300 που μολις κατασκευασα


Καλά που το έδεσες μέσα στο κουτί γιατί φαίνεται έτοιμο να δώσει μια και να ξεφύγει στη θάλασσα!  :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και μια ωραια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗ απο το 1977.....

https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286

και αυτη....

https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286

----------


## Takerman

> .....και μια ωραια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗ απο το 1977.....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286
> 
> και αυτη....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286


Άσχετο με το θέμα. Στην φωτό 203 μπορεί κάποιος από τους συνομήλικους να καταλάβει το αυτοκίνητο (μάρκα) ανάμεσα στο Ρενώ και την Μερσεντες?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....καθολου ασχετο.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo_P1800

αυτο που βλεπαμε και στον Αγιο...

----------


## Takerman

Μπράβο Κώστα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> .....και μια ωραια φωτο του ΕΛΛΗ απο το 1977.....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286
> 
> και αυτη....
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286



...αυτά που λέγαμε για τους ξένους που είχαν την προνοητικότητα και, προφανώς, το χρήμα να βγάζουν άπειρες φωτογραφίες σε μια εποχή που οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα το θεωρούσαν πολυτέλεια, ειδικά όταν το θέμα δεν ήταν το "κλασσικό", δηλ. οικογένειες με στημένα χαμόγελα κλπ.   Έτσι, μπορούμε τώρα και θαυμάζουμε ωραίες φωτογραφίες σαν αυτές, που είναι και μοναδικές.  Γιατί, αν υποθέσουμε ότι φωτογραφία  του "Ναϊάς" στην Μύκονο (όπως π.χ. η πολύ ωραία υπ' αριθ. 63 της συγκεκριμένης φωτογραφικής συλλογής) μπορεί να βρεθεί σχετικά εύκολα, φωτογραφία του "Έλλη" στο συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι ποιος θα μπορούσε άραγε ποτέ να φαντασθεί  ότι υπήρχε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατ εμε ολα ειναι θεμα του ποσο θελεις να ασχοληθεις και ποσο βαθεια θες να μπεις στο αντικειμενο.Απλα θεωρω οτι εδω πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων κανεις δεν υπηρξε πραγματικος καραβολατρης αλλα καραβολατρης παρατηρητης ή ακομα χειροτερα καραβολατρης του καφενειου, αυτο ηταν ποταμοπλοιο αυτο ηταν αντιτορπιλικο , αυτο ηταν βουλιαγμενο κ.ο.κ.  οσο για το χρημα προσωπικα τα περισσοτερα φιλμ τα τραβηξα ως ανεργος....
Θελω να κανω ειδικη μνεια στους TSS APOLLON ,esperos ,αντωνης μωλος, ellinis που ηταν πραγματικοι καραβολατρες πριν ανακαλυφθει αυτος ο ορος

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πόσες φορές έβαζα μέχρι και τα κλάματα γιατί δεν είχα φιλμ στη μηχανή(ελλείψει δραχμών) ή το λούσιμο κρύου ιδρώτα όταν αποφάσιζα να ζητήσω χρήματα από τον πατέρα μου για εμφάνιση. Εποχές που γινόντουσαν στα λιμάνια πράγματα και θάματα από ποστάλια μοναδικά αλλά............ίσως τελικά αυτή η δυσκολία του τότε έδωσε τεράστια συναισθηματική και ιστορική αξία σε απεικονίσεις γνησίων καραβολατρών..ιδίως των παλαιοτέρων που αναφέρει ο φίλος BEN BRUCE και που ανηκει και αυτός!!!

----------


## Karolos

150603 k@rolos_n@.jpg

_Κατάπλους στην Πάρο 1989_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θελω να κανω ειδικη μνεια στους TSS APOLLON ,esperos ,αντωνης μωλος, ellinis που ηταν πραγματικοι καραβολατρες πριν ανακαλυφθει αυτος ο ορος


Aχχχ,εμένα πού με βάζεις;;; :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Aχχχ,εμένα πού με βάζεις;;;


εεεεε ναι βεβαια και εσυ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ  ενα μυαλο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι

----------


## Takerman

> Aχχχ,εμένα πού με βάζεις;;;


Παραπονιάρη...  :Sour: 

Πιστεύω ότι οι πραγματικοί καραβολάτρες είσαστε μετρημένοι στα δάκτυλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aχχχ,εμένα πού με βάζεις;;;


_ Πραγματικα ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   πρεπει να ειναι απο τους  ελαχιστους ντοπιους καραβολατρες που  σκαρφαλωνε σε  κατσαβραχα για να  βγαλει φωτογραφιες μεχρι κι'απο παροπλισμενα σκαρια!!!   


_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι αυτό που λέει ο φίλος Βen Bruce.Aνέκαθεν υπήρχαν άτομα που τους άρεσαν τα καράβια  με επιφανειακές γνώσεις γιά αυτά που προσέγγιζαν στον τόπο τους.
Προσωπικά μεγάλωσα σε ναυτικό περιβάλλον ενώ ο πατέρας μου ήταν ένας καλός γνώστης από το 1935 περίπου μέχρι το 2002. Εγώ βέβαια το έκανα...επστήμη
 :Cocksure:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Πραγματικα ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   πρεπει να ειναι απο τους  ελαχιστους ντοπιους καραβολατρες που  σκαρφαλωνε σε  κατσαβραχα για να  βγαλει φωτογραφιες μεχρι κι'απο παροπλισμενα σκαρια!!!   
> 
> 
> _


Υπήρχε τότε φίλε ΤSS APOLLON η όρεξη αλλά κ ο χρόνος της μετεφηβικής ηλικίας χωρίς άλλες υποχρεώσεις.Σε κάποια φάση εξυπηρέτησα Αμερικάνο καραβολάτρη που μου ζήτησε φωτό ιστορικών σκαριών με αντάλλαγμα κάποια slides από την Ν.Υόρκη.Δεν λογάριασα ούτε τα κατσάβραχα της Κυνόσουρας,ούτε τον αφόρητο καύσωνα που επικρατούσε. :Pride:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ     δεμενο    στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994    _ 

1994 IPPOKRATIS at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Είναι αυτό που λέει ο φίλος Βen Bruce.Aνέκαθεν υπήρχαν άτομα που τους άρεσαν τα καράβια  με επιφανειακές γνώσεις γιά αυτά που προσέγγιζαν στον τόπο τους.
> Προσωπικά μεγάλωσα σε ναυτικό περιβάλλον ενώ ο πατέρας μου ήταν ένας καλός γνώστης από το 1935 περίπου μέχρι το 2002. Εγώ βέβαια το έκανα...επστήμη
> .


Ναι, είναι σωστά όλα τα σχόλια. Και, για να προσπαθήσουμε να φανταστούμε πώς  θα γράφονταν αυτά, εάν υπήρχε "Εγχειρίδιον Καραβολατρείας", μπορούμε να  προσπαθήσουμε να φανταστούμε τα εξής: _"Ο καραβολάτρης χωρίζεται σε γενικό και ειδικό. 
 Ο γενικός καραβολάτρης ενδιαφέρεται, ασχολείται και έχει γνώσεις κατά βάσιν για όλα τα πλωτά μέσα, είτε είναι υπερωκεάνια, είτε φορτηγίδες.  Γνωρίζει  για τις "παντόφλες", αλλά και για τις θαλαμηγούς. Ξεχωρίζει τα σύγχρονα φέρρυ, αλλά με ικανότητα αναγνωρίζει σε φωτογραφίες και τα πλοία των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων. Γνωρίζει τινά και περί των πολεμικών, και δύναται να αναγνωρίσει τους αριθμούς που φέρουν στην πλώρη_ (  ;  )_  τα σκάφη του λιμενικού.  Δύναται να κατέχει και κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις για τον ΚΙΝΔ και τον ΚΔΝΔ.  Μπορεί να γνωρίζει περί ναυτεργατικής νομοθεσίας,  περί εφοπλιστικών οικογενειών, οικοσήμων κλπ και ολίγη... ναυτική αργκό.  
Ο ειδικός καραβολάτρης έχει, από την άλλη,  συγκεκριμένο ενδιαφέρον, είτε για συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία πλωτών μέσων, είτε για συγκεκριμένα σκάφη που μπορεί να ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές κατηγορίες. Οι λόγοι της ειδικής καραβολατρείας είναι κυρίως συναισθηματικοί. Άρρενες, κυρίως, απόγονοι ναυτικών που έχουν συμμετάσχει σε πολέμους ή, γενικώς, έχουν υπηρετήσει σε πολεμικά πλοία έχουν συνήθως ενδιαφέρον για πλοία αυτής της κατηγορίας, πολύ δε περισσότερο εάν έχουν πάρει το όνομα και ακολουθούν το επάγγελμα του παππού. Το ίδιο και αυτοί που ως παιδιά συναρμολογούσαν με επιμονή, από αγάπη για το αντικείμενο, άπειρα πλαστικά ή χάρτινα κομμάτια για να φτιάξουν μινιατούρες ή πάζλ. Ακόμα,  συγκεκριμένα πλοία χαραγμένα στη μνήμη κάποιου από την παιδική ηλικία, δηλ. σε περιπτώσεις που κάποιος κατάγεται κυρίως από νησί, κεντρίζουν  το ενδιαφέρον όταν παρουσιάζονται  σχετικές φωτογραφίες, ειδικά όταν αυτές απεικονίζουν το πλοίο στην πατρίδα, κι' αυτό γιατί τέτοιες φωτογραφίες φέρνουν κατά κανόνα στη μνήμη την ευχάριστη πλευρά του παρελθόντος. Οι  λάτρες της ιστιοπλοϊας  ασχολούνται κατά κανόνα κυρίως με τα σχετικά σκάφη, το ίδιο και οι λάτρες των εν γένει ιστιοφόρων. 
Ο γενικός καραβολάτρης έχει επαγγελματικού επιπέδου ενδιαφέρον  και αφοσίωση για το αντικείμενο και είναι,  συνήθως, πιο αποστασιοποιημένος συναισθηματικά από αυτό. Μπορεί, όμως, με  ευκολία  να ανατρέξει ανά πάσα στιγμή στις πηγές  του, που μόνον ο ίδιος γνωρίζει, και να ανασύρει σχεδόν κάθε πληροφορία που θα θελήσει. Ο ειδικός καραβολάτρης μπορεί να έχει πιο πολλές γνώσεις από τον γενικό στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο που αγαπά, αλλά, εάν ο γενικός αποφασίσει να ασχοληθεί με το τελευταίο, θα αφήσει τον ειδικό καραβολάτρη παρασάγγας πίσω.
__Πάντως, η καραβολατρεία, γενική ή ειδική, απαιτεί κάποιου είδους  στοιχεία στο χαρακτήρα μας που δεν τα έχουν όλοι."  
 (_ Το τελευταίο αναφέρεται στη θεία μου που είναι  90 και βάλε, τα έχει τετρακόσια, και όταν της είπα: " Θ_εία Λίτσα,_ _μπαίνω κάπου στο internet και βλέπω φωτογραφίες και βίντεο  του Μιαούλη",_ μου απάντησε_: " Έλα μωρέ τώρα, που το θυμηθήκατε αυτό το σαπιοκάραβο;!_")  :Very Happy:  Παρασύρθηκα, όμως, και έγραψα πολλά.  Έχουμε και δουλειές.  Συγγνώμη εάν κούρασα και μπορεί να κριθεί αρμοδίως ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αλλού το  "πόνημα"    !   :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Ellinis

To κουκλίστικο ΈΛΛΗ με φόντο το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ το καλοκαίρι του 1985 στο Πρίντεζι

elli 8-85 brindisi.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To κουκλίστικο ΈΛΛΗ με φόντο το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ το καλοκαίρι του 1985 στο Πρίντεζι
> 
> elli 8-85 brindisi.jpg
> πηγή


Σίγουρα Πρίντεζι; Δεν διακρίνεται ιταλική σημαία στο άλμπουρο των 2 πλοίων.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν μπορεί να είναι στο Μπρίντιζι, επειδή στον ορίζοντα διακρίνονται βουνά  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Εγω νομίζω οτι θα πρεπει να ειναι σε Ελληνικό λιμάνι ειτε στην Ηγουμενίτσα ειτε στην Κέρκυρα. Οπου και να είναι ομως, δεν παυει να είναι μια σπανιότατη φωτογραφία.

----------


## renetoes

> To κουκλίστικο ΈΛΛΗ με φόντο το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ το καλοκαίρι του 1985 στο Πρίντεζι
> 
> elli 8-85 brindisi.jpg
> πηγή


...Και πλοίαρχο τον καπετάν Σπύρο Θηραίο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το 1990 στην παροικια παρου

ΠΑΡΟΣ 1990    0007.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το 1990 στην παροικια παρου
> 
> ΠΑΡΟΣ 1990    0007.jpg


Με πλοίαρχο τον Λεωνίδα Καλυδώνη, πρώην πλοίαρχο του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ? 
Και τα σουβλάκια που έψηναν στην πρύμνη να βάζουν σ ...πειρασμό όλη την Παροικιά?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το 1990 στην παροικια παρου
> 
> ΠΑΡΟΣ 1990    0007.jpg


Δεν το θυμάμαι με τα φουγάρα σε αυτό το χρώμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηταν να παμε για διακοπες στην Ιο το 1989 και θυμαμαι οτι παρολιγο να ταξιδεψουμε με αυτο, τελικα πηγαμε με Ποσειδων Εξπρες

----------


## renetoes

> Ηταν να παμε για διακοπες στην Ιο το 1989 και θυμαμαι οτι παρολιγο να ταξιδεψουμε με αυτο, τελικα πηγαμε με Ποσειδων Εξπρες


Ταξίδεψα με το ΕΛΛΗ για Σαντορίνη το καλοκαίρι του 1982, με 5-6 μποφώρ, το ταξίδεμά του ήταν πολύ άσχημο. Επιστροφή με το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, με ίδια ένταση ανέμου ή ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη, πραγματικά τέλειο ταξίδι και πολυτελές (για την εποχή) το πλοίο.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Ταξίδεψα με το ΕΛΛΗ για Σαντορίνη το καλοκαίρι του 1982, με 5-6 μποφώρ, το ταξίδεμά του ήταν πολύ άσχημο. Επιστροφή με το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, με ίδια ένταση ανέμου ή ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη, πραγματικά τέλειο ταξίδι και πολυτελές (για την εποχή) το πλοίο.



Ναι, είναι γεγονός ότι το πλοίο ήταν "κουνήστρα" και ο κόσμος υπέφερε όταν είχε φουρτούνα...    :Distress:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ για το μεγεθος του ειχε πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα και σιγουρα ηταν ενα καλομελετημενο πλοιο απο το καλυτερο γραφειο εποχης Ερμογενη Νεγκα για μια πολυ καλη εταιρεια.Απο την αλλη το ΕΛΛΗ ηταν το πρωτο φερυ που ναυπηγηθικε στην Ελλαδα μελετημενο απο τον Χ.Μεσσηνη με ωραιο desing για το 1965.Μου ελεγε ενας λατρης του ΕΛΛΗ που ειχε κανει πολλα ταξιδια με αυτο οτι στο πισω καταστρωμα ειχε καπου ενα τζουκμποξ και οτι στην Παρο τοτε το εβλεπαν ως <διαστημοπλοιο>

----------


## Amorgos66

> _F/B Ελλη_
> _Νηολογιο Πειραιως_* 2629*
> _Διακριτικο Κλησεως_* SZWA*
> Elli.jpg
> 
> argo.jpg
> _Περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ_
> 
> _Το Ελλη κατασκευαστηκε για λογαριασμο του Γ. Φραγκουδακη στο ναυπηγειο Καμιτση & Γαλατη στο Περαμα. Ηταν ενα πανεμορφο σκαρι μηκους 77 μετρων του οποιου την σχεδιαση εκανε ο ναυπηγος Χ. Μεσσηνης. Η καθελκυση του εγινε την Πεμπτη 8 Σεπτεμβριου του 1966. Οταν ολοκληρωθηκε η κατασκευη του, εγιναν τα εγκαινια του πλοιου στο λιμανι του Πειραια ηταν Πεμπτη 23 Μαρτιου 1967. Ξεκινησε δρομολογια τον Απριλιο του 1967 απο Πειραια καθε Δευτερα-Τεταρτη-Παρασκευη-Κυριακη στις 09.00 για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και καθε Τριτη-Πεμπτη-Σαββατο στις 09.00 για Παρο-Ναξο ηταν το πρωτο F/B που εριξε καταπελτη στην Παροναξια. Απο τον Ιουνιο του 1967 εκτελoυσε καθημερινα δρομολογια για Παρο-Ναξο. Το 1972 προεκτεινει το δρομολογιο του για Ιο-Οια-Θηρα. Το 1976 το Ελλη περνα στην Αδριατικη και κανει την ροτα Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Μπριντεζι,την επομενη χρονια επιστρεφει και παλι στο Αιγαιο... στα επομενα χρονια που ακολουθησαν επιασε πολλα λιμανια στην αγονο των Κυκλαδων, την Ικαρια, την Σαμο, τις Δ. Κυκλαδες & την αγονο των Δωδεκανησων... το 1984 και 1985 εχει ροτα και παλι στην Αδριατικη Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα-Μπριντεζι.
> ...


...κι ομως βρηκα φωτο σε κορνιζα σε σπίτι φίλου απο τη Σαντορίνη,που δείχνει το ΕΛΛΗ στον Αθηνιό το 1968,ως πρώτο πλοιο που προσέγγισε 
στην καινούρια προβλήτα...!!DSCN9709.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ...κι ομως βρηκα φωτο σε κορνιζα σε σπίτι φίλου απο τη Σαντορίνη,που δείχνει το ΕΛΛΗ στον Αθηνιό το 1968,ως πρώτο πλοιο που προσέγγισε 
> στην καινούρια προβλήτα...!!DSCN9709.jpg


_ Πανεμορφο ντοκουμεντο!!!
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο ebay ενα ομορφο σλαιντ του ΕΛΛΗ

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Kod...YAAOSwu1VW5bvZ

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

1) ...είμαστε πλεόν στα 1974 και ο γνωστός μας πλέον Γάλλος κινηματογραφιστής μας χαρίζει άλλο ένα καταπληκτικό ταινιάκι με πλάνα από Πάρο, Σύρο, Αθήνα  κ.α. 
    Στο 8'09", όμως, είναι    :Surprise:  που θα ξεκινήσει το ονειρικό σας ταξείδι στο παρελθόν της μαγευτικής καραβολατρίας:  Παρακολουθείτε το 'Ελλη" να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, να πλησιάζει στο ντόκο, και μετά  να ξεφορτώνει επιβάτες και οχήματα!    :Friendly Wink: 
 
    Χαρισμένο στον BOBKING! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxQaKwoDS0M



2) Στο  36'40" και κυρίως στο 37΄00" φαίνεται δίπλα στο 'Ελλη και κάποιο άλλο καράβι... Μήπως θα μπορούσαν οι γνώστες γκουρού (π.χ. οι συνήθως ύποπτοι TSS Apollon, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και Nicholas Peppas) να το αναγνωρίσουν;   :Confused New:   Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς η γνωστή επιτυχία της χρονιάς 1974 που κέρδισε και στην Eurovision, Waterloo των Abba!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsVeMz1F5c

----------


## BOBKING

> 1) ...είμαστε πλεόν στα 1974 και ο γνωστός μας πλέον Γάλλος κινηματογραφιστής μας χαρίζει άλλο ένα καταπληκτικό ταινιάκι με πλάνα από Πάρο, Σύρο, Αθήνα  κ.α. 
>     Στο 8'09", όμως, είναι    που θα ξεκινήσει το ονειρικό σας ταξείδι στο παρελθόν της μαγευτικής καραβολατρίας:  Παρακολουθείτε το 'Ελλη" να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, να πλησιάζει στο ντόκο, και μετά  να ξεφορτώνει επιβάτες και οχήματα!   
>  
>     Χαρισμένο στον BOBKING! 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxQaKwoDS0M
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου πήγαινε μια βόλτα και στο θέμα του Νάξος σε περιμένει δωράκι :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

το καραβι που φαινεται στο 37΄00" διπλα από το ΕΛΛΗ είναι το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε DSG έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο κινηματογραφιστής είναι Βέλγος.Αεροπλάνα της SABENA στην αρχή κ αυτό το Οstern μοιάζει γιά φλαμανδικό.
Ευχαριστώ γιά την αφιέρωση.

----------


## BOBKING

Για να θυμηθούμε το Έλλη στην Κάρπαθο...

1594760.jpg
www.shipspotting.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ομορφο σκαρι  με το ονομα ΠΑΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  σε μια εξαιρετικη πλωρια ποζα,φωτογραφια του _ _Rijn N. de Ruiter στο Shipspotting_

_www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1699245_

----------


## Maiandros

> 1) ...είμαστε πλεόν στα 1974 και ο γνωστός μας πλέον Γάλλος κινηματογραφιστής μας χαρίζει άλλο ένα καταπληκτικό ταινιάκι με πλάνα από Πάρο, Σύρο, Αθήνα  κ.α. 
>     Στο 8'09", όμως, είναι    που θα ξεκινήσει το ονειρικό σας ταξείδι στο παρελθόν της μαγευτικής καραβολατρίας:  Παρακολουθείτε το 'Ελλη" να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς, να πλησιάζει στο ντόκο, και μετά  να ξεφορτώνει επιβάτες και οχήματα!   
>  
>     Χαρισμένο στον BOBKING! 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxQaKwoDS0M
> 
> 
> ...


Να προσθέσω ότι στο 46'13"  το νοσταλγικό αυτό φιλμάκι μας χαρίζει και πλάνα εν πλω στο ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ των αδελφών Αγαπητού.

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία που βρήκα στο facebook με την λήψη της,όπως αναφέρει,να έχει γίνει στην Νάξο όπου στην τζαμαρία βλέπουμε φωτογραφία του ΕΛΛΗ με τα δρομολόγιά του.

87850152_2753813004696818_2188099379896778752_n.jpg 87850152_2753813004696818_2188099379896778752_n - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Στο φιλμάκι ,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK3CTvOAYsE, στο 3:25", βλέπουμε το όμορφο ΕΛΛΗ αρόδο στον όρμο της Αιγιάλης στην Αμοργό.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στο φιλμάκι ,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK3CTvOAYsE, στο 3:25", βλέπουμε το όμορφο ΕΛΛΗ αρόδο στον όρμο της Αιγιάλης στην Αμοργό.


...απίστευτα πράγματα δείχνει αυτό το βιντεάκι, Μαίανδρε, εκτός από το «Έλλη».....Απίστευτα... Δεν ήξερα, πάντως, ότι τα μπλόκια για τη νέα προβλήτα στον Όρμο της Αιγιάλης υπήρχαν ήδη από το 1980 και περίμεναν να τοποθετηθούν έξι ολόκληρα χρόνια, μέχρι το 1986...

----------

